# Summer Solstice Free Fantasy (group promo)



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm planning/organizing a 2 day free promo for fantasy authors, along the same lines as the _Tax Day Free Fantasy_ event JR Tomlin organized in April.

The plan is to get a group of authors to all set their books free on the 20th-21st and pool resources to spread the word as much as possible. If you are interested please refer to the very short and simple requirements and either leave a comment here or PM me.

*Requirements*

"Fantasy" Genre
Books with no ratings are fine
If your book does have ratings, must be at least 4 star avg.
Book must be available for free on June 20-21

*The Plan*

Group Advertising
Cross promotoe on facebook, twitter, blogs
Submit to the usual suspects
? ? ?

I have 2 ads going up for sure. I also have a banner being designed by *Wicked Cover Designs* for us to use for promotions. Anyone who is interested please leave a comment here or PM me.

*Current Participants*
Tristan J. Tarwater - Little Girl Lost
J.R. Tomlin - Talon of the Unnamed Goddess
John Blackport - Balislanka
C.S. Hand - Splatterism: The Tragic Recollections of A Minotaur Assailant
Curtis Hox - Bleedover, Rupture
Daniel R. Marvello - Vaetra Unveiled (The Vaetra Chronicles)
Scott Marlowe - The Hall of the Wood
Valerie Gillen - A little Magic
Dave King - Betrovia
Greg Benage - A Circle of Iron
Christiana Miller - Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead , A Tale of 3 Witches
Jason Letts - Powerless: The Synthesis
Ruth Nestvold - Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur, Shadow of Stone, Dragon Time and Other Stories, Never Ever After: Three Short Stories.
Brendan Carroll - The Red Cross of [URL=Gold:]Gold:. Books I & II (Assassin Chronicles)[/url]
Aithne Jarretta - Claire: the Lost Fae
T.J. Lantz - Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague
Elizabeth Baxter - Circle Spinner and Other Tales
Danielle Kazemi - The Phoenix Token
Barbra Annino - Gnome Wars (Wee Adventures of the Fae Realm)
Meilin Miranda - Scryer's Gulch: Magic in the Wild, Wild West Vol. 1
Dean Murray - Frozen Prospects
Laura Lond - The Prisoner
Darren Pillsbury - Peter and the Vampires

*23 Authors, 29 Books!*


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds okay so far . . . could you go into more detail about what this would entail? I've never done anything like this before . . .


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> Sounds okay so far . . . could you go into more detail about what this would entail? I've never done anything like this before . . .


Sure John.

I'm using last time as a general framework for this and what we did was simple. Those of us with blogs put the banner on our sites and created a post about the promo that included the other authors in the promo, links to their books, and blurbs/covers if we wanted to. Besides that, each of us with twitter/facebook/google+ talked about the promo and linked to our blog posts. Some of us had running ads that we changed out for the banner and some of us pooled together a few dollars to buy new ads.

*It's all voluntary, all that we ask is that everyone involved do what they can to spread the word. 
*
I mentioned it last time, and am considering creating a simple web page for the promotion so that the ads can point to it and we can all direct people there. This has the added benefit of giving us the opportunity to track our results better because it would be a site with no "normal" traffic so any traffic there would be strictly a result of the promo. We could also use it to see which sites/ads/blogs gave us the best referral rate and we could even see how many times each author's book was clicked on (which we could then use to compare to that author's final downloads). I'm a data junkie so things like this make me ridiculously giddy. Or maybe it's the caffeine.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Sure John.
> 
> I'm using last time as a general framework for this and what we did was simple. Those of us with blogs put the banner on our sites and created a post about the promo that included the other authors in the promo, links to their books, and blurbs/covers if we wanted to. Besides that, each of us with twitter/facebook/google+ talked about the promo and linked to our blog posts. Some of us had running ads that we changed out for the banner and some of us pooled together a few dollars to buy new ads.
> 
> ...


It's just the caffeine. 

No, seriously, I think the page for the promotion is a really good idea.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> It's just the caffeine.


Nope, now it's the beer.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Nope, now it's the beer.


I want some beer, too. First my Kindle won't publish and now you get beer.

Well, actually, I don't. Beer has wheat in it. But I'll take some wine instead! *heads for the wine*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Beer has wheat in it. But I'll take some wine instead! *heads for the wine*


Ah, another gluten intolerance eh? Tristan (my wife) has the same. As a homebrewer I'd be crushed, but wine is delicious too! We live in Paso Robles right now which has some AMAZING wine.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ah, another gluten intolerance eh? Tristan (my wife) has the same. As a homebrewer I'd be crushed, but wine is delicious too! We live in Paso Robles right now which has some AMAZING wine.


Yep, and it seriously sucks. (The no beer -- or real bread -- thing, not the wine  )


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, I'll try it... I'll post again when I've got a free promo set up.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks John, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

I'd like to join on this; I was initially just going free the 19th and 20th on my own, but one more day won't hurt


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in. Let me know how I can help.

Also, anyone know how I can subscribe to this thread, so I can receive any new post/update?


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Count me in. This is just the opportunity I've been looking for. The advantage to all of us doing this together is that it protects our "also boughts" to some degree. (We'll get more fantasy books in our recommendation lists, rather than the usual collection of erotica.)

I'm running a magical fantasy author tour right now (through June) called the Magic Appreciation Tour. I'll get the word out to my authors about this promo and we might get some more takers from my crowd.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

C. S. Hand said:


> I'd like to join on this; I was initially just going free the 19th and 20th on my own, but one more day won't hurt


Thanks C.S. I've added your name to the list.



EpubWorld said:


> I'm in. Let me know how I can help.
> 
> Also, anyone know how I can subscribe to this thread, so I can receive any new post/update?


You can set your options for the forum to automatically subscribe to any thread you comment on.

As far as help, we can brainstorm here on the thread if anyone has any ideas.

I'll be taking care of notifying about 24 or so sites. I'm still looking into creating a quick webpage for us to use as a hub for the promo and I'll post the banner here once it's done.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Count me in. This is just the opportunity I've been looking for. The advantage to all of us doing this together is that it protects our "also boughts" to some degree. (We'll get more fantasy books in our recommendation lists, rather than the usual collection of erotica.)
> 
> I'm running a magical fantasy author tour right now (through June) called the Magic Appreciation Tour. I'll get the word out to my authors about this promo and we might get some more takers from my crowd.


Thanks Daniel, your name has been added to the list.

Yeah, the first two pages of my alsobots are almost all books from the last promo we did. That was an added benefit that slipped my mind, thanks for bringing it up. Thanks for spreading the word.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I also noticed the related Also Boughts as a benefit. It is one reason I'm unlikely to do any more giveaways on my historical novels. 

I'll switch the banner out for one of my Project Wonderful ads to give us a little more coverage.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I mentioned it last time, and am considering creating a simple web page for the promotion so that the ads can point to it and we can all direct people there. This has the added benefit of giving us the opportunity to track our results better because it would be a site with no "normal" traffic so any traffic there would be strictly a result of the promo. We could also use it to see which sites/ads/blogs gave us the best referral rate and we could even see how many times each author's book was clicked on (which we could then use to compare to that author's final downloads). I'm a data junkie so things like this make me ridiculously giddy. Or maybe it's the caffeine.


I don't know what resources you have available, but let me know if you want any kind of help with this. I'm a web developer and I have my own dedicated web server. I could easily host the site for you. (No charge.) We can put Google Analytics on the site too to get the stats you are after.

If you want ideas for the book listings, take a look at www.MagicAppreciationTour.com/books.aspx.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> I don't know what resources you have available, but let me know if you want any kind of help with this. I'm a web developer and I have my own dedicated web server. I could easily host the site for you. (No charge.) We can put Google Analytics on the site too to get the stats you are after.
> 
> If you want ideas for the book listings, take a look at www.MagicAppreciationTour.com/books.aspx.


Hm. I'm an amateur web developer and for simplicity's sake I was just planning on making a quick Tumblr page. I'm in the process of redesigning two other sites right now as well as working full time and my history class just started...  Since I tend to agonize over the smallest details I'm not sure that designing a full site from the ground up would be good for my health. I do appreciate the offer to host the site though.

Although Tumblr is definitely not my favorite, it is very easy to get a simple site up and running (in fact I have something kind of together already) and I can add google analytics to that easy enough. However, you being a web developer is very helpful, so...what are your thoughts on the matter?

**Update**
Of course, the more I play with Tumblr the more I hate the lack of control.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> ...what are your thoughts on the matter?
> 
> **Update**
> Of course, the more I play with Tumblr the more I hate the lack of control.


My thoughts? If you already have a solution that works, run with it. It's all too easy for us techie types to make the problem much larger than it is, and (maybe fortunately) you don't have enough lead time to allow for a more complex solution.

That said, there's no reason you can't start a wish list of the "nice to have's." We can go over that list as you develop it and ruminate with the others on what we might set up for next time. In the meantime, if you get stuck, let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Again, thanks for the help! My other thought is a quick wordpress based page. If we did that I would need somewhere to host it. I know wordpress isn't the _best_ solution but again, it's easy to make a good looking site quickly.

Trying to finish the wife's new redesign today so I can turn my focus to this.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Shoot - I'm going free the week before, and already notified all the biggies.

But, I will give you all a shout out on the days, and of course download the ones I don't have yet.  Best of luck!

~Cate


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Gah, I'd already set up my last free run for 6/11-13 and notified the Usual Suspects (POI, ENT etc not that I have much hope). Any thoughts on what I should do, guys?

Also, JR, I am gluten intolerant! Ping me if you like cider; I have a rec for you.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Gah, I'd already set up my last free run for 6/11-13 and notified the Usual Suspects (POI, ENT etc not that I have much hope). Any thoughts on what I should do, guys?


Hm...hard to say MeiLin. I've never had to reschedule a promo so I'm not sure how most of these sites take it. I'd say if you give them some warning first then it shouldn't be an issue. Of course if you do that and they get mad then I'll take all the blame.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Again, thanks for the help! My other thought is a quick wordpress based page. If we did that I would need somewhere to host it. I know wordpress isn't the _best_ solution but again, it's easy to make a good looking site quickly.
> 
> Trying to finish the wife's new redesign today so I can turn my focus to this.


No problem. If you go to WordPress.com, you can set up a site quickly and for free--no charge for hosting. They aren't a good solution if you have a domain name you want to use, unless you are willing to spend extra $$$. They tend to nickel and dime you for everything beyond the basics, but if you are happy to start with something like mycampaignname.wordpress.com, you can set up a fairly functional site quickly.

You could also use Blogger, which lets you apply a domain name without any extra charge. But I know a lot of people don't care for Blogger.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I want some beer, too. First my Kindle won't publish and now you get beer.
> 
> Well, actually, I don't. Beer has wheat in it. But I'll take some wine instead! *heads for the wine*


I'm a homebrewer, and I've never used wheat in my beer. Basic ale is normally made from malted barley, hops, water, and yeast. And maybe some corn sugar. Is barley a problem for gluten-intolerance?


----------



## Trekelny (Jun 5, 2012)

Great sounding idea, and I'd like to participate. Let me know the next steps. Since I do most of my work over on Smashwords, I'll need to decipher how to alter the settings in the Kindle store (where I seldom go once the book's been converted).


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Trekelny said:


> Great sounding idea, and I'd like to participate. Let me know the next steps. Since I do most of my work over on Smashwords, I'll need to decipher how to alter the settings in the Kindle store (where I seldom go once the book's been converted).


We'll need to verify this with chrisanthropic, but nothing so far has said the book has to be free on Amazon, specifically. I imagine your link could go over to Smashwords instead.

That said, it's possible that Amazon will drop your book to free soon after you make it free on Smashwords. That was the "old fashioned" way to do a free campaign on Amazon (before KDP Select came along.)

But you raise a good question: Is being free on Amazon.com one of the requirements for participation?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> But you raise a good question: Is being free on Amazon.com one of the requirements for participation?


I see no reason for Amazon being the determining factor so long as you meet the other simple requirements (fantasy genre, either no reviews or minimum 4 star avg.)

How does everyone else feel about it?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

DR-- Barley contains gluten, sadly. Widmer has figured out how to de-glutenize barley malt and makes a really good IPA-like beer called Omission that's just out. Don't know if you can find it outside of Portland, but it's a happy thing for the gluten-intolerant beer lover.

And Amazon no longer price-matches against Smashwords.

ETA: Actually, that's what I'll do. Pencil me in, Chris, and I'll point it at Smashwords.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Can I be in with my free YA anthology Eternal Spring, it has several fantasy stories in it?  It's permanently free though, is that cool?

Tawny


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Vivi_Anna said:


> Can I be in with my free YA anthology Eternal Spring, it has several fantasy stories in it? It's permanently free though, is that cool?
> 
> Tawny


Permanently free is not a problem so long as it's free on the 20-21st of June.

Not sure what the others involved think about an anthology that features some fantasy stories...does anyone else want to weigh in on the matter? I'm organizing it but by no means do I plan to be a dictator about it. How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I see no reason for Amazon being the determining factor so long as you meet the other simple requirements (fantasy genre, either no reviews or minimum 4 star avg.)
> 
> How does everyone else feel about it?


My 2-cents is that we should let authors participate wherever their book is made available. The web site will be the hub anyway. Restricting it to Amazon also restricts it to Kindle, and realistically, to KDP Select authors. If the goal is traction and cross-promotion, we should all get a boost wherever our books are offered (and in whatever format).

As for the YA anthology, I think it would be fine, as long as the description is clear that not ALL of the stories are fantasy. It's always a good idea to manage reader expectations if one wants to avoid 1-star reviews!


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

Just to put the thought out (that was suggested before): this seems like a good time to launch one of the previously discussed fantasy author groups for group promotion and giving audiences a place to go if they are looking for new indi fantasy reading.  If people would be interested in going in that direction, I would suggest a group facebook page which can also be utilized for individual new releases etc.  Summer (I think that was her name, apologies if I have that wrong!) seems to have successfully leveraged this sort of thinking recently (don't have the link at hand) for erotica writers/audiences (though she expanded it to allow everyone to post).


Of course, we can choose to be more evanescent and get together when needed or when the urge strikes, but it seems like having an established place to direct readers to might be beneficial for everyone in the long run.  Free is only the beginning, I'd like some sales after the run


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

C. S. Hand said:


> Just to put the thought out (that was suggested before): this seems like a good time to launch one of the previously discussed fantasy author groups for group promotion and giving audiences a place to go if they are looking for new indi fantasy reading. If people would be interested in going in that direction, I would suggest a group facebook page which can also be utilized for individual new releases etc. Summer (I think that was her name, apologies if I have that wrong!) seems to have successfully leveraged this sort of thinking recently (don't have the link at hand) for erotica writers/audiences (though she expanded it to allow everyone to post).
> 
> Of course, we can choose to be more evanescent and get together when needed or when the urge strikes, but it seems like having an established place to direct readers to might be beneficial for everyone in the long run. Free is only the beginning, I'd like some sales after the run


The Magic Appreciation Tour is a start on this concept, although it needs to be expanded to have a Facebook and Twitter presence. Plus, it is specifically for magical fantasy, not fantasy in general.

The Indie Book Collective is an organization that focuses on cross-promotion, but it isn't terribly focused and it's expensive to join.

Another group that is just being started up by M. Todd Galloglas is the Genre Underground, which features Fantasy, Science Fiction, and Horror. Not sure where he's at with it at the moment though.

I'm interested in any ideas about how we can band together and help our readers find our books. One of the problems with the indie movement is that we're all so darned independent!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> My 2-cents is that we should let authors participate wherever their book is made available. The web site will be the hub anyway. Restricting it to Amazon also restricts it to Kindle, and realistically, to KDP Select authors. If the goal is traction and cross-promotion, we should all get a boost wherever our books are offered (and in whatever format).
> 
> As for the YA anthology, I think it would be fine, as long as the description is clear that not ALL of the stories are fantasy. It's always a good idea to manage reader expectations if one wants to avoid 1-star reviews!


I see some problem with letting people who aren't Select authors take part. So we pull people to the site who can't buy our books? I'm not sure that is a good idea in that we could have some angry readers. I try not to promote to people who don't use a Kindle. But if other people want to include other platforms, if they are free and fantasy, I won't argue the point.

I'm not sure about the anthology. If it were all fantasy... But if other people don't object, I wont. Just make sure the description is clear that it's not all fantasy.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> I'm a homebrewer, and I've never used wheat in my beer. Basic ale is normally made from malted barley, hops, water, and yeast. And maybe some corn sugar. Is barley a problem for gluten-intolerance?


Yes, barley contains gluten. Maybe that's the problem ingredient in beer. Anyway, I can't drink it. Well, there are a _few_ gluten-free beers out there but I've yet to find one that I like. They're mostly pretty tasteless.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

JR, Widmer's Omission. I'm tellin' ya. I know you can find it.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

DRMarvello said:


> I'll get the word out to my authors about this promo and we might get some more takers from my crowd.


Word gotten. ;-)


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got 1 book signed up for a KND promo on the 21st, but my other book I could enroll for both days.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Word gotten. ;-)


Thanks, Scott! And welcome. That makes 2 MA Tour authors (trekelny is the other).


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Scott, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> JR, Widmer's Omission. I'm tellin' ya. I know you can find it.


I'll give it a try. 

Being in Portland, no doubt I can find it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Being in Portland, no doubt I can find it.


Another one eh? If all goes well we'll be back up there in about a year.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in with Betrovia!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Awesome Dave, added your name to the list.

I'm going to be fairly busy with work and school the next couple of days but come this weekend should have some time to dedicate to finalizing some more things for the project.  Should have at least a placeholder and framework for the site up this weekend and I should have the banner as well.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, I've scheduled Balislanka for a free promotion on KDP Select, from the 19th to the 22nd. (I'm tacking on an extra day at each end for safety.) 

Right now, I've named the promotion "Balislanka". Should I name it "Summer Solstice" ?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> Right now, I've named the promotion "Balislanka". Should I name it "Summer Solstice" ?


Are you talking about what you name it in KDP select itself? If so, you can call it whatever you want, only you can see it. It's just there to help you track your free days.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I already scheduled my free promo for 6/21 and 6/22 for Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead. Can I join in with you on the 21st, since that's where we overlap?


 You can change the scheduled days as well. I'm not sure how well it would work otherwise.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh goodie, what a great idea! I just re-enrolled in Select with Yseult, and I just published the second book in the series too! Are short story collections also ok? I have two fantasy collections that I would love to include as well. The stories are all fantasy.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Sophrosyne - Awesome! Your name has been added to the list.

@RuthNestvold - Yseult has been added to the list. I see no problem with collected short stories either as long as they are fantasy.  I'm not sure about featuring more than one story per person though. Does anyone else have anything to say about it?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sure, we can just stick with Yseult. I may make my other fantasy books free at the same time and do some extra promotion for them as well.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! Our group is getting so big! Awesome!

Just to make sure I got everything, I think the general promo ideas are:

1) To notify the freebie sites (I believe chrisanthropic has taken on this task)
2) To create a website and banner to promote the group promo (also handled by chrisanthropic?)
3) To use our own social networks to promote the SSFF days (everyone)
4) To create a SSFF facebook page (Not sure who's handling this task, but I could help if necessary)

Anything else?

I'm available to help out, so if there's anything I can do, pls PM me.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

1) Yep, I'm taking care of it.
2) I'm working on this as well.
3) Yeah, this is where the group comes in.
4) If anyone else wants to take this on, that could be helpful.

I'm about 99% done with updating my wife's site so I'll get to work on ours soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Please throw my name in the pot if it's not too late. My email is [email protected] and I can help promote on Twitter, Facebook and Wordpress.

The Red Cross of [URL=Gold:]Gold:. Books I & II (Assassin Chronicles)[/url]


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Brendan, I added your name to the list.

(For anyone wondering, the "list" is just me updating the first post of this thread and adding your name/book)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> BTW, in case you're planning to copy and paste from that first post, my name is misspelled. It's Christiana, not Christina.
> 
> Thanks!


My apologies Christiana, it's been fixed.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks Scott, your name has been added to the list.


Thanks.

If you need the title/link, it's:

The Hall of the Wood
link below


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If you need the title/link, it's:
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott, It's been updated.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

By the way, Chris, the book I'll be including is _Talon of the Unnamed Goddess_.

Thanks for doing so much work and organizing.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks JR, I just updated it.

As a group we need to start discussing a cut off date for new additions.  I'll arbitrarily toss this weekend out as the cutoff unless somebody has a good reason for a different date. 

As I've said, I plan to have more stuff set in stone by this weekend (the banner, a website, a consolidated plan of attack) so I suppose we should add a concrete list of participants to that list.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd like to join in.  

Claire: the Lost Fae -- the link is below. Thanks for putting this together!

~ Aithne


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! (and ironically I was already all set to be free those days, it's like you read my mind)

Gnit-wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague by T.J. Lantz

Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague (Rosehaven: the Hidden City)


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Chrisanthropic. I've PM'd you but thought I'd throw my hat in here as well. I'd love to be involved is possible. My book, however, is an anthology. There are 3 straight fantasy stories and 2 that are  more science fictiony. Is this okay?

The fantasy promo group somebody mentioned (sorry, wasn't taking in names as I skipped through) sounds like a great idea. I have 2 fantasy books coming out in the next couple of months and would love to join in such a group.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like to join in. I have one perma free which bounces from four to three so who knows what the rating will be then. I have another one, The Phoenix Token, which is a contemporary fantasy style book. It has a four star with the link being in my signature below. Let me know if this sounds okay and I can schedule the KDP promotion for then.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I just found out that Amazon made my other book permanently free, so I'd like to toss that into the promo as well. It's called A Tale of 3 Witches. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/A-Tale-3-Witches-ebook/dp/B006Q5AY3G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339085338&sr=1-1


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Aithne, T.J., Elizabeth, and Danielle, thanks, your books have been added to the list.

Christiana, I've added your second book.



RuthNestvold said:


> Oh goodie, what a great idea! I just re-enrolled in Select with Yseult, and I just published the second book in the series too! Are short story collections also ok? I have two fantasy collections that I would love to include as well. The stories are all fantasy.


I see no reason to limit it to one book per author, more free=more draw in my opinion. Let me know what books you'd like me to add.

Unless of course anyone else involved has a reason they think multiple books by the same author is a bad thing. I think at this time we have enough people involved that having some authors with multiple books isn't detrimental. Your thoughts?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Aithne, T.J., Elizabeth, and Danielle, thanks, your books have been added to the list.
> 
> Christiana, I've added your second book.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that the more books the better. It gives us a stronger draw.

I'm only putting in one book because I consider it too soon to make my other book free yet, but I definitely agree with your reasoning.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Unless of course anyone else involved has a reason they think multiple books by the same author is a bad thing. I think at this time we have enough people involved that having some authors with multiple books isn't detrimental. Your thoughts?


I agree. The more books we have available, the more valuable the promotion is to readers. Besides, fantasy has a wide spectrum, and not all of the titles will appeal to all readers. More books in each sub-genre can't hurt.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Yay! Just sheduled my free days to coincide with the promo. I'm getting all excited about this now!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Do shorts count?


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Do shorts count?


That depends. Boxers or briefs?

Sorry. Couldn't resist.

I vote yes, for what it's worth.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> That depends. Boxers or briefs?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool! Then I would like to add "Shadow of Stone", "Dragon Time and Other Stories" and "Never Ever After." Assuming the group decides collections of shorts are ok, that is. Dragon Time and NEA are both collections, Shadow of Stone is a novel.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Given that Tristan (my wife) is contributing a short story this time around I don't imagine I can say "no shorts!" Besides, ebooks are ebooks and free is free.

As far as I'm concerned the requirements are still this simple:

Fantasy Genre
Free on June 20-21
No reviews OR a 4 star average

So yeah, short stories that fit those guidelines are great!

@smallblondehippy - I'm getting excited too! Just got home from a 14 hour shift, time to get a few things taken care of and I'll have something to show you all regarding a site sometime in the next few days.

@RuthNestvold - I've added the other 3 books to the list. Thanks!

Any other interested parties? Submission deadline is this Sunday the 10th.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just received our banner image from Wicked Cover Designs - Char was a pleasure to work with!










What do you guys think?

**Also**
I've been up for 21 hours and it's time for bed, but here's our new website...or what will be our new website at least.
www.freefantasybook.com


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck with the promotion guys.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

The banner looks great! Just to clarify: do you want us to notify the usual sites (POI, ENT) etc or are you doing that? Just thought I'd check so they don't get everything twice (don't want to annoy them do we?).


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

For those of us who have never been involved in a group promotion before, what exactly are we doing as far as tweets/facebook/blogging?

Also it seems like Curtis Hox team has some marketing experience so you might want to leverage their experience, especially if you are pulling monster shifts :O


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The banner looks lovely! Should we temporarily replace our own blog banner with the promo banner? Or is that only for the promo site?

You guys can get some ideas what to do during a freebie from a blog post I wrote a while back about that:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/

I would be doing the Facebook and tweeting-type stuff that I always do during a freebie, just for the group run as well as for my own books. That was kind of the idea, right?


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Would like to participate with Gnome Wars.

http://www.amazon.com/Gnome-Wars-Adventures-Realm-ebook/dp/B004RQ84R4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339159870&sr=1-1

I'm not sure if I can do my other books, but I'll find out and get back.

Great idea!!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Luckymoose - thanks, you're welcome in if you want.

@smallblondehippy - I'm notifying everyone.  I have a list of roughly 2 dozen of the "usuals" to take care of with one or two tricks up my sleeve. If anyone has suggestions feel free to let me know. 

@C.S. Hand - Essentially we all just advertise like we normally would but instead of pointing directly to our own books we direct to the promo site which lists everyone's books. This way all of us are sending our usual traffic to same spot, thus pooling our reach together.  

Last time some of the authors did author interviews etc. in the week leading up to the promo sort of like a small self-contained blog tour to build excitement among their fans as well as introduce them to some of the other authors.  Taking it to that level is optional of course.

@RuthNestvold - the banner will be displayed on the promo site and some ads. Everyone is welcome to put it up on their sites, facebook, etc and should point it to the promo site once it's up (in the next few days)

@BarbraAnnino - Thanks! Your book has been added.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Last time we all pointed to our own sites and put the banner there, but I like Chris's idea of promoting the group site. However, I'll probably put the banner up with a link to the group site on my blog to pick up any traffic that happens by.

I could do one interview if someone wants to give me a PM. I suggest we spread that out as much as possible in the week leading up. As many as feel comfortable with it, that is. I'm not saying it shoud be a requirement.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Essentially we all just advertise like we normally would but instead of pointing directly to our own books we direct to the promo site which lists everyone's books. This way all of us are sending our usual traffic to same spot, thus pooling our reach together.


On the one hand, it's a bummer to miss out on driving the traffic through my blog to reach the promo site, however, the marketer in me totally understands.

Once you get the readers' attention with a promise (free fantasy books), their next click should deliver on that promise. To get the most participation (aka "best conversion"), we should direct traffic straight to the promo site so they can get right to the downloading. That's what landing pages/promo pages are for. Distractions along the way definitely don't benefit the readers, and they probably won't benefit us either.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> On the one hand, it's a bummer to miss out on driving the traffic through my blog to reach the promo site, however, the marketer in me totally understands.
> 
> Once you get the readers' attention with a promise (free fantasy books), their next click should deliver on that promise. To get the most participation (aka "best conversion"), we should direct traffic straight to the promo site so they can get right to the downloading. That's what landing pages/promo pages are for. Distractions along the way definitely don't benefit the readers, and they probably won't benefit us either.


I agree. The more people have to click, the more you'll lose along the way.

By the way, it's an awesome banner.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> On the one hand, it's a bummer to miss out on driving the traffic through my blog to reach the promo site, however, the marketer in me totally understands.
> 
> Once you get the readers' attention with a promise (free fantasy books), their next click should deliver on that promise. To get the most participation (aka "best conversion"), we should direct traffic straight to the promo site so they can get right to the downloading. That's what landing pages/promo pages are for. Distractions along the way definitely don't benefit the readers, and they probably won't benefit us either.


Agreed. I want to make it as simple as possible and while the traffic increase would be nice the goal is getting the downloads.

@JRTomlin - I wish I could take any credit at all for the banner, but all I did was giver her the dates and say "I dunno, anything vaguely fantasy-ish that could also possibly play into the whole summer solstice thing" and Char at Wicked Cover Designs knocked that out for us.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> What do you guys think?


I like the colors. I like the bird (Phoenix?) too. But what is that thing in the bottom left corner?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

My wife asked the same thing...the phoenix is cool but I guess that's a pig in the bottom left corner? 

I kid, I kid.  My guess was it was part of a larger image and was cropped. I'd assume it would be part of a curve of an asian style dragon since they tend to appear with phoenix a lot.  Wow, what is the plural of phoenix?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks fantasy-ish so I can live with not quite knowing what they are. LOL

I posted an announcement on my blog and will add a link once the site is up and running. Chris, if you PM me your email addy for paypal, I'll pitch in something for costs.


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> @Luckymoose - thanks, you're welcome in if you want.


Maybe next go 'round when I have something new to offer.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm up for featuring some of you on my blog the week before. Anyone else in?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I too would be happy to have a guest blog or interview on my blog next week, if someone is interested. I can't take JR up on her offer, since she's already "done" me. *g* But I would be happy to host you in return, JR! 

Most effective would probably be if we find partners in similar sub-genres. Yseult and Shadow of Stone are historical fantasy (Arthurian). Anyone participating who is offering historical or Arthurian fantasy?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I too would be happy to have a guest blog or interview on my blog next week, if someone is interested. I can't take JR up on her offer, since she's already "done" me. *g* But I would be happy to host you in return, JR!
> 
> Most effective would probably be if we find partners in similar sub-genres. Yseult and Shadow of Stone are historical fantasy (Arthurian). Anyone participating who is offering historical or Arthurian fantasy?


Thanks, Ruth! I'd be happy to take you up on that.

No one has requested an interview or guest blog from me yet, so I'm still open.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

My book would be considered Swords and Sorcery, or possibly Fantasy Adventure. My blog link is in my siggy. I can host a guest post or an interview next week. I can also offer a guest post to anyone who would like one.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

Think the forum ate my last post.  I can host a guest post / deliver one or interview but I can't do anything until Sunday (17th) as I have a monster project due soon :/


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, JR, pm to follow.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I too would be happy to have a guest blog or interview on my blog next week, if someone is interested. I can't take JR up on her offer, since she's already "done" me. *g* But I would be happy to host you in return, JR!
> 
> Most effective would probably be if we find partners in similar sub-genres. Yseult and Shadow of Stone are historical fantasy (Arthurian). Anyone participating who is offering historical or Arthurian fantasy?


Betrovia is historical fantasy.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Betrovia is historical fantasy.


Feenix, you want to do an interview on my blog? Or a guest post about historical fantasy?


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Even though I have 3 books in the series so far --- the only one that is free this month is the third one, _Balislanka._

The series is a war story that happens to be set in a fantasy world --- I guess "military fantasy" or "heroic war fantasy" is the best way to describe it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

For anyone interested, I'm making progress on the site. Still getting the front page set up and I've made an individual blog post for each book submitted (this should help with SEO/Google love). I'm also working on getting a larger version of the banner to use on the site since the version we have is more "ad" sized.

Here's the main page: http://www.freefantasybook.com/
Here's the blogroll with posts for each book: http://www.freefantasybook.com/books/

Once it's done I'll ask each of you to check the links for your book on the main page as well as the blog page just to make sure there were no cut-and-paste accidents while I was watching my daughter at the park.

**Update**
The beer has inspired me yet again and I'm fine tuning the individual blog posts so that things look nicer and have some more info (author name, link to blog or facebook, list of other books [up to 4] )

You can see this update here: http://www.freefantasybook.com/summer-solstice-free-fantasy/

Not sure if I'll have it finished tonight but it should be mostly there.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! Site looks fantastic!

So I forgot to tell what book we are enrolling  

If possible more than one, it would be Rupture and Bleedover. If only one is allowed, we'll go with Rupture. Links are on my signature.

Thanks!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks! Still working on the site and will likely be fine tuning it until the day of the promo - I can't help it...

Multiple books are allowed, thanks for being part of the promo!


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Feenix, you want to do an interview on my blog? Or a guest post about historical fantasy?


Sure! Email me some interview questions!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'm also working on getting a larger version of the banner to use on the site since the version we have is more "ad" sized.


Here's another thought: how about a badge-sized image? I'm not sure how I'm going to use a banner, honestly. I can put that into an individual post, but if you give me a badge (maybe 150x150?), I can put that into my side bar where it will appear on every page.

If you want help setting up the HTML for the badge, let me know. And if you host the badge image on the blog somewhere, we can all sponge it. That way, if you make changes to it, we'll all automatically get the changes.

Just thinking out loud here. I'm big on badges for some reason.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

If anyone participating has requested a book review on my blog (thedragonsinkpot.wordpress.com) I can try and have your reviews up that week, just let me know if you have requested a review and i'll see what I can do


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Sure! Email me some interview questions!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


I'll work on some questions and get them to you by tomorrow.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> If anyone participating has requested a book review on my blog (thedragonsinkpot.wordpress.com) I can try and have your reviews up that week, just let me know if you have requested a review and i'll see what I can do


I think I sent one around the 5th, that would be awesome if you could review it by the time this promo launches ;p

website looks sweet!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Here's another thought: how about a badge-sized image? I'm not sure how I'm going to use a banner, honestly. I can put that into an individual post, but if you give me a badge (maybe 150x150?), I can put that into my side bar where it will appear on every page.
> 
> If you want help setting up the HTML for the badge, let me know. And if you host the badge image on the blog somewhere, we can all sponge it. That way, if you make changes to it, we'll all automatically get the changes.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here. I'm big on badges for some reason.


So glad to see this Summer Solstice promo is growing.  Love the website you've created. May I second the badge idea?

Yes, I can put the banner at the bottom of my posts, but being in the sidebar it would show up on every page. Since I usually get traffic to older blog posts because I keep links at the bottom of the newest posts the sidebar would be visible to all visitors.

I'm in Tribberr so I'm planning a post for 4 days that week. Hope to get us lots of traffic. 

Thanks again for this opportunity.

~ Aithne


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just put a 150x150 badge together based on the banner, hopefully she doesn't mind me using the image like that, but it's what I do.

Does this work for everyone?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris, you did a beautiful job on the site. I'm impressed!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks JR, 

I'm still working on it, I had some appointments today (and some game playing with my daughter) so I still have a bit to do. We've also got a few last minute additions to list so they still need to be added as well.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd like to jump in with _The Prisoner_, a fantasy novella that I plan to make free on the 20-21st. 

(It's the 1st one in my signature.)


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I just put a 150x150 badge together based on the banner, hopefully she doesn't mind me using the image like that, but it's what I do.
> 
> Does this work for everyone?


I think it looks great, and the site, too. Thanks for putting this together I think it will be very successful.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Laura Lond said:


> I'd like to jump in with _The Prisoner_, a fantasy novella that I plan to make free on the 20-21st.
> 
> (It's the 1st one in my signature.)


Thanks Laura, I've added the book to our list.



purplesmurf said:


> I think it looks great, and the site, too. Thanks for putting this together I think it will be very successful.


Thanks, I hope all the work put into it ends with some great results for all involved.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> If anyone participating has requested a book review on my blog (thedragonsinkpot.wordpress.com) I can try and have your reviews up that week, just let me know if you have requested a review and i'll see what I can do


Thank you purplesmurf --- but the book I sent for review on June 4 wasn't _Balislanka,_ the third in the series --- it was _Raingun,_ the first. As a result, you might not want to hurry _Raingun._ And _Splatterism_ should come before it in any case . . . appreciate the thought though


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks Laura, I've added the book to our list.


Thank you!


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

The site looks awesome!  I am excited.  Just submitted my book to Booksy for those free promo days and put in a mention of the Summer Soltice fantasy promo including the website, so hopefully they will pick it up.  

Dragonsinkpot, I think I did send you a review request for my book, maybe last week some time.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

also just submitted to Bargain E book hunter, the promo dates, the website, plus names and titles of all who are currently on the list.  Hope they pick it up!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

vgill - while I appreciate the help, I plan on submitting the entire group to about 20 or so different sites tomorrow.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, the site is 98% finished, all I need to do is fill in the author data (author name, website, other books) which I plan on doing throughout the week. Check it out here: www.freefantasybook.com

For anyone wondering about the list order, I posted them in the order I got confirmation from everyone involved.

And with that, *submissions are closed!* We have a fantastic selection and now that we have our members and a fully functional website, I'll take over where vgill left off and begin contacting the usuals tonight and tomorrow.

Once I've notified them all, I'll post the list of who agrees to list us.

Thanks again for everyone's participation, I really hope we can make this something huge for everyone!

*Now for a few comments regarding the promo
*
JR Tomlin has kindly offered to replace her usual paid ads with our group promo. Anyone wanting to toss a dollar or two her way should PM her for her paypal info.
Speaking of paying, JR kindly offered to pitch in for the site cost, but in case anyone else is wondering I managed to get the domain for free so it's not needed.
Any twitter users in the group? If so, who wants to come up with a hashtag for us to use during the promo?
Anyone here used to/familiar with Reddit? Where would be a good spot to post this up once it goes live?
Other than the interviews/reviews/guest blogs/ does anyone else have any ideas for maximizing our exposure with this?

**UPDATE**
I just contacted 10 sites about featuring our promo, unfortunately a lot of the popular ones require you to enter your info for a single book only so I recommend everyone take the time to add their books to the following sites:


Pixel of Ink
eReader News Today
Indie Booklist
Free Kindle Books and Tips
cents-ible ereads


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The site looks great -- thanks for doing all this, Chris! 

As to hashtag, how about just #freefantasy? 

I don't know anything about Reddit, other than if you get mentioned there, you get lots of visits. But they look down of people promoting their own stuff.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

#freefantasy sounds good to me as a hashtag.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> #freefantasy sounds good to me as a hashtag.


Agreed! Just did a Twitter search on it and no one appears to be using it at the moment.



chrisanthropic said:


> I just put a 150x150 badge together based on the banner, hopefully she doesn't mind me using the image like that, but it's what I do.
> 
> Does this work for everyone?


I like it! I'm going to have to put together the HTML necessary to display it and link it on my blog, so does anyone else want that code? Maybe we could add a page to the site so participants (and anyone else who wants to) can just copy the badge code. Will the image reliably be at the URL you used to insert it here at KB? (http://www.freefantasybook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/summer-solstice-150x150.jpg)


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's the HTML you need to display the SSFF badge on your web site:



>


Most blogs let you add a widget to your side bar that allows you to paste in text/HTML. Paste the code above into the widget. You can see how it looks on my blog (link in siggy) if you are curious.

I put a border on the badge. If you don't like that, here's an alternative version without the border:



>


Enjoy!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I just put a 150x150 badge together based on the banner, hopefully she doesn't mind me using the image like that, but it's what I do.
> 
> Does this work for everyone?


Thank you! 

The badge & site look very nice. This is going to be an awesome giveaway.

~ Aithne


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, the site and the banner look totally awesome! The #freefantasy hashtag sounds good. 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

DRMarvello said:


> Here's the HTML you need to display the SSFF badge on your web site:
> 
> Most blogs let you add a widget to your side bar that allows you to paste in text/HTML. Paste the code above into the widget. You can see how it looks on my blog (link in siggy) if you are curious.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I posted it to my blog.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> As to hashtag, how about just #freefantasy?


Everyone seems to like it so far, so sounds good to me.

@DRMarvello - Thanks for putting the badge HTML together for everyone, and yes, the link to the badge is good and won't be changing.

We've received our first reply about featuring our promo: http://www.freekindlefiction.blogspot.com/
She has not only agreed to display our promo bade (good idea with that guys) but also suggests we individually submit our books via her form so that our books can get posted on the site as well!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> **UPDATE**
> I just contacted 10 sites about featuring our promo, unfortunately a lot of the popular ones require you to enter your info for a single book only so I recommend everyone take the time to add their books to the following sites:
> 
> 
> ...


Great news! The site is fabulous. I think all the promo ideas are great. I've notified all the above site about Rupture. Bleedover is starting the freebie on the 19th (which I had planned and notified everyone a long time ago), so I wasn't sure if I should notify them again, but well, I just did -- couldn't resist 

Here's another couple of promo ideas:
1) Are we allowed to put a note on our product description page? It would be cool if everyone in the group would put the same message on the book/product description page. Something like "This book is part of the SSFF, and if you want more free fantasy books, check out the http://www.freefantasybook.com/". But again, I'm not sure this is even allowed -- just brainstorming.
2) A Facebook page for SSFF -- not sure if you guys think it is a good idea, but if you do, I can set up the page, just let me know.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Here's another couple of promo ideas:
> 1) Are we allowed to put a note on our product description page? It would be cool if everyone in the group would put the same message on the book/product description page. Something like "This book is part of the SSFF, and if you want more free fantasy books, check out the http://www.freefantasybook.com/". But again, I'm not sure this is even allowed -- just brainstorming.
> 2) A Facebook page for SSFF -- not sure if you guys think it is a good idea, but if you do, I can set up the page, just let me know.


1) When you refer to the book description page you mean the listing on Amazon itself right? I'm not sure of the rules and regs regarding links on descriptions...I'll have to read them and see but I do think it's a good idea.

2) Also sounds like a good idea, feel free to start one.

3) With the apparent enthusiasm around this and the fact that I now have the domain name (and we're likely to have a facebook page) how would people suggest we go about creating a fantasy "group" out of this so it doesn't fizzle away? I could likely add a forum to the site fairly quickly (but mebbe not until after the promo). I know there was some wish for such a group expressed earlier in the thread, so while we're all still here, what do you guys think?


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> 1) When you refer to the book description page you mean the listing on Amazon itself right? I'm not sure of the rules and regs regarding links on descriptions...I'll have to read them and see but I do think it's a good idea.
> 
> 2) Also sounds like a good idea, feel free to start one.
> 
> 3) With the apparent enthusiasm around this and the fact that I now have the domain name (and we're likely to have a facebook page) how would people suggest we go about creating a fantasy "group" out of this so it doesn't fizzle away? I could likely add a forum to the site fairly quickly (but mebbe not until after the promo). I know there was some wish for such a group expressed earlier in the thread, so while we're all still here, what do you guys think?


This is becoming much more than I could have anticipated! It's simply wonderful! And the webpage looks great!

With that said...

I will go with whatever the group wants to do! I am completely awestruck with how this is panning out!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> 3) With the apparent enthusiasm around this and the fact that I now have the domain name (and we're likely to have a facebook page) how would people suggest we go about creating a fantasy "group" out of this so it doesn't fizzle away? I could likely add a forum to the site fairly quickly (but mebbe not until after the promo). I know there was some wish for such a group expressed earlier in the thread, so while we're all still here, what do you guys think?


I like the idea, and I've looked for something like that in the past. Fantasy forums exist out there (Fantasy Faction and Best Fantasy Books to name just a couple), but they don't seem to get much action. I'd hate to see you go to a lot of work and be disappointed, but I'm willing to contribute to it if you give it a shot.

I have my own thing, the Magic Appreciation Tour, but it is specifically for magical fantasy, not fantasy in general. (It's also free though, so any magical fantasy authors in this group who would like to list their book on the site are welcome to do so. Just visit the home page and click Register a Book.)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> I like the idea, and I've looked for something like that in the past. Fantasy forums exist out there (Fantasy Faction and Best Fantasy Books to name just a couple), but they don't seem to get much action. I'd hate to see you go to a lot of work and be disappointed, but I'm willing to contribute to it if you give it a shot.


I wonder if others on the thread know about these groups? I'm just curious given the vocal desire earlier in the thread for a sort of fantasy fiction community. If you guys did know of these groups why aren't you using them? I mean basically, what could we do different to make it worth our time? Or was it simply a matter of not knowing they existed?

Also, another random question for everyone involved - do any of your books use DRM? I ask simply because I had an idea regarding making our books available in other formats *without* violating the Terms of Service regarding KDP select. Basically I found an online tool that is simple to use and (like Calibre) will convert your .mobi file to an epub with the click of a button. I figure we can have a FAQ-type page that mentions we are unable to offer our books in any other format but (if they are DRM free) the user is free to convert them to any format the like, in fact, we'll provide the tool for them to do so.

I am personally very anti-DRM but that is another argument altogether and I will not force my point on anyone, BUT I do see the potential to attract even more downloads.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't really tried out many fantasy forums. I haven't run into one that was active enough. I'm not sure what the problem with them was, really. I'd be happy to take part in one though.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

A fantasy group sounds great to me. If we could all combine our marketing efforts eg. hosting each other on blog tours, combining free days, setting up tweet teams etc, it can only benefit us all. 

Once again, huge thanks to Chrisanthropic for sorting all this out!


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

I'm all for a group as it would be great for team marketing as others have already said.

I found the link to what I thought was a really suggestive way to reach new audiences using facebook, though it might be more relevant to something like "what to read after (you have completed major fantasy work / major fantasy film, etc)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,113864.0.html


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> 1) When you refer to the book description page you mean the listing on Amazon itself right? I'm not sure of the rules and regs regarding links on descriptions...I'll have to read them and see but I do think it's a good idea.


Yes. I was just thinking that if all of us added a promo line in the beginning of the product description (where the blurb is) it would be great. I never saw a web link in that area, which makes me think that may not be allowed. However, I've seen other group campaigns where authors mention things like "This book is usually $4,99 but it is only $.99 right now because of the Indie E-Book (Event Name Here)"...



chrisanthropic said:


> 2) Also sounds like a good idea, feel free to start one.


Great. Will start working on it tonight.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I wonder if others on the thread know about these groups? I'm just curious given the vocal desire earlier in the thread for a sort of fantasy fiction community. If you guys did know of these groups why aren't you using them? I mean basically, what could we do different to make it worth our time? Or was it simply a matter of not knowing they existed?


Well, you are certainly asking the right questions. We know that other fantasy groups exist, but they don't get much action. Why not? What can we do to make a killer environment that fantasy readers and writers look forward to visiting as much as they do KindleBoards or [insert favorite social networking platform here]? Is it possible to create an environment that truly helps build relationships between authors and readers?

I think fear works against both groups. Authors don't want to waste time with yet another thing that does nothing to help get their books into the hands of readers. Readers hate being spammed by authors constantly telling them to "buy my book."

We need something that focuses on what fantasy readers have in common with fantasy authors. It needs to make it easy for readers to try our books without us shoving them in their face. I would love to participate in something that lets me talk to my readers and learn from them. Book people are the coolest, in my opinion.



chrisanthropic said:


> Also, another random question for everyone involved - do any of your books use DRM? I ask simply because I had an idea regarding making our books available in other formats *without* violating the Terms of Service regarding KDP select. Basically I found an online tool that is simple to use and (like Calibre) will convert your .mobi file to an epub with the click of a button. I figure we can have a FAQ-type page that mentions we are unable to offer our books in any other format but (if they are DRM free) the user is free to convert them to any format the like, in fact, we'll provide the tool for them to do so.


I'd be careful with that. What you are suggesting isn't a violation of KDP Select necessarily, but it is a violation of the Kindle TOS, so our readers would be the ones to "get in trouble." I'm not saying that people don't do exactly what you are suggesting every day, but Amazon says you can only read your Kindle content on a Kindle device or with a Kindle "reading application" (like Kindle for PC).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Well, you are certainly asking the right questions. We know that other fantasy groups exist, but they don't get much action. Why not? What can we do to make a killer environment that fantasy readers and writers look forward to visiting as much as they do KindleBoards or [insert favorite social networking platform here]? Is it possible to create an environment that truly helps build relationships between authors and readers?


I don't really agree with that. I don't come to KB because it helps build relationships between me and readers. It doesn't, imo. I come here to communicate with other writers, and that is what I would look for in another writers' forum.


> I think fear works against both groups. Authors don't want to waste time with yet another thing that does nothing to help get their books into the hands of readers. Readers hate being spammed by authors constantly telling them to "buy my book."


I do not consider communicating with other writers as "wasting time" and "getting books in the hands of readers" is the last reason I post here, for example. 


> We need something that focuses on what fantasy readers have in common with fantasy authors. It needs to make it easy for readers to try our books without us shoving them in their face. I would love to participate in something that lets me talk to my readers and learn from them. Book people are the coolest, in my opinion.


Again, no. I am not looking for a forum to sell my books. If the forum catered to readers while I might occasionally post there, it wouldn't appeal to me as a writer. I don't want something that focuses on what fantasy readers have in common with fantasy authors. That has never worked and I don't think it's going to.


> I'd be careful with that. What you are suggesting isn't a violation of KDP Select necessarily, but it is a violation of the Kindle TOS, so our readers would be the ones to "get in trouble." I'm not saying that people don't do exactly what you are suggesting every day, but Amazon says you can only read your Kindle content on a Kindle device or with a Kindle "reading application" (like Kindle for PC).


Ah, something we agree on at least somewhat. I would be a little concerned about that. I try to make sure I don't step on Amazon's toes. I'm not so sure it would be the readers who would get in trouble though. I have never heard of readers getting in trouble from Amazon. They don't have a habit as far as I've ever heard of going after readers. But we writers depend on staying in Amazon's good graces.

I thought we were talking about a forum for _writers_. A forum for readers is another thing entirely. I post on some occasionally in response to an interesting review, but there are none where I am a regular contributor and writers are generally not terrifically welcome. So if that's what we're talking about, I doubt I would be active.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> I'd be careful with that. What you are suggesting isn't a violation of KDP Select necessarily, but it is a violation of the Kindle TOS, so our readers would be the ones to "get in trouble." I'm not saying that people don't do exactly what you are suggesting every day, but Amazon says you can only read your Kindle content on a Kindle device or with a Kindle "reading application" (like Kindle for PC).


Ah, I should probably read the ToS then because I had no idea that restriction existed. I don't have a kindle (I use a sony reader) so I'm pretty unfamiliar with the ins and outs regarding Amazon and its use...plus I often ignore them anyway.

But, you're both right, I don't want to piss off Amazon and now that its been brought to my attention I won't ask you guys to do that (I'll keep that for my own projects on my own time)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I thought we were talking about a forum for _writers_. A forum for readers is another thing entirely. I post on some occasionally in response to an interesting review, but there are none where I am a regular contributor and writers are generally not terrifically welcome. So if that's what we're talking about, I doubt I would be active.


I'm probably the one who got it wrong. If chrisanthropic was talking about a networking environment just for authors, then please ignore my ramblings in the prior post. I _am_ looking for a way to connect with readers, and as you pointed out, KB isn't it. Which is sad, because I think that was the original intent of the Writer's Cafe.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> I'm probably the one who got it wrong. If chrisanthropic was talking about a networking environment just for authors, then please ignore my ramblings in the prior post. I _am_ looking for a way to connect with readers, and as you pointed out, KB isn't it. Which is sad, because I think that was the original intent of the Writer's Cafe.


I really had no definite intention other than feeling people out and seeing if there was a desire for such a group and if so seeing what people want out of it. I'm not going to kill myself over this, but thought that if nothing else, a fairly regular fantasy/writers promo group would be beneficial to us all.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I really had no definite intention other than feeling people out and seeing if there was a desire for such a group and if so seeing what people want out of it. I'm not going to kill myself over this, but thought that if nothing else, a fairly regular fantasy/writers promo group would be beneficial to us all.


I think a group where fantasy writers get together both to coordinate promo and other concerns related to writing fantasy or writing in general would be interesting. Whether other people would be interested, I have no idea. 

Daniel, sorry if my response ended up sounding like a rant. It wasn't intentional.

Edit: Honestly, I am not sorry that WC ended up being mainly for writers. We need to communicate with other writers for a number of reasons. Talking to readers is promotion which God knows I spend enough of my time doing. There are definitely times I just want to talk to my peers.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Daniel, sorry if my response ended up sounding like a rant. It wasn't intentional.


I did get a quick shot of adrenaline out of it, but took a few deep breaths to get over myself before replying.



JRTomlin said:


> Edit: Honestly, I am not sorry that WC ended up being mainly for writers. We need to communicate with other writers for a number of reasons. Talking to readers is promotion which God knows I spend enough of my time doing. There are definitely times I just want to talk to my peers.


Yes, intentional or not, what the Writer's Cafe turned into has incredible value to me as an author. I wouldn't change it if I could.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, again, I apologize. I don't have any right to tell anyone what to do with a forum anyway, so I don't know where I got off being so harsh although I didn't realize how it sounded until I re-read it.

Edit: It might have something to do with spring allergies gone completely nuts which have me feeling like [email protected] or that I"m drugged up dealing with them but that's no excuse. I've been rather a grump the past few days.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Well, again, I apologize. I don't have any right to tell anyone what to do with a forum anyway, so I don't know where I got off being so harsh although I didn't realize how it sounded until I re-read it.
> 
> Edit: It might have something to do with spring allergies gone completely nuts which have me feeling like [email protected] or that I"m drugged up dealing with them but that's no excuse. I've been rather a grump the past few days.


No need to apologize. My suggestions pushed a button and you gave your honest reactions. I've certainly had that experience!

I can relate to the allergies problem too, although my meds usually turn me into a zombie. Mmmm...brains!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

So what I'm getting is that we need/want a forum for writers only to argue and complain?  

I kid, I kid.

Small update, we have confirmation from 2 sites that they will be promoting our giveaway, 1 denial (simply because she's out of town and won't be updating the site during that time).  Still waiting on others.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've put the button up on my blog now - thanks! I assume since we have the buttons we can start promoting in text at any time?  All I'm thinking of now is an announcement in my next blog post. 

I honestly don't know if I would participate in another forum. Sometimes I feel like I spread myself too thin already with all the social media a writer has to keep up with in this day and age. 

I looked at the 50 Shades of Gray link that somebody posted. I hadn't read it before, because I am so not interested in that book. But the success of the author who started the "What to read after" page is pretty amazing. Maybe we could also do something like that? Frex: What to read after The Game of Thrones?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> What to read after The Game of Thrones?


Great idea. EPubWorld, I'm not sure if you've started working on the facebook page or not, what do you think?


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd be willing to jump on the "What to read after game of thrones" bandwagon. 

My husband's stuff is more YA rather than adult like game of thrones but hey can't hurt to try it right?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Great idea. EPubWorld, I'm not sure if you've started working on the facebook page or not, what do you think?


There is a serious problem with that.

G. R. R. Martin would have to finish it first.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> I'd be willing to jump on the "What to read after game of thrones" bandwagon.


My favorite review from a Twitter follower:


> It reminds me of Robert Jordan but without the teenage stuff which I like. Best indie ebook I've read so far. Thumbs up!


I personally don't see the resemblance, but she could have made worse comparisons!

Anyway, if you start a "What to read after the Wheel of Time" bandwagon, I should probably hop on.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Great idea. EPubWorld, I'm not sure if you've started working on the facebook page or not, what do you think?


Oh-oh, just got done with the 1st draft. I PMed you, but I might as well put it up for comments: https://www.facebook.com/SummerSolsticeFreeFantasy
I tried to put all the book covers in the banner, which I was able to, but it may look a bit busy. Also, let me know about the copy on description/about section (I'm ESL so if there's any mistake or corrections needed let me know)

I think "What to Read After Game of Thrones" is an excellent idea. I believe a similar group, "What to Read After 50 Shades of Gray" is doing well. Perhaps we can have the SSFF page for this 2-day isolated event, and someone will get start on the WTRAGOT page as a long-term strategy? The other option, which is also good, is to skip the SSFF page altogether (no hurt feelings ) and go straight with the WTRAGOT. Whatever you guys think is best.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Oh-oh, just got done with the 1st draft. I PMed you, but I might as well put it up for comments: https://www.facebook.com/SummerSolsticeFreeFantasy
> I tried to put all the book covers in the banner, which I was able to, but it may look a bit busy. Also, let me know about the copy on description/about section (I'm ESL so if there's any mistake or corrections needed let me know)
> 
> I think "What to Read After Game of Thrones" is an excellent idea. I believe a similar group, "What to Read After 50 Shades of Gray" is doing well. Perhaps we can have the SSFF page for this 2-day isolated event, and someone will get start on the WTRAGOT page as a long-term strategy? The other option, which is also good, is to skip the SSFF page altogether (no hurt feelings ) and go straight with the WTRAGOT. Whatever you guys think is best.


Looks good. Thanks!

Found one typo...

SAVE THE DATE: JUNE 20th and 21st on AMAZON! Join the Summer Solstice Free Fantasy and leave with tones of amazing FREE fantasy ...

Think tones should be tons. 

~ Aithne


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Or tomes.  Tomes works too.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

wot-2-read-for-the-next-five-years-while-you-wait-for-george-r-r-martin-to-finish-his-next-tome


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

C. S. Hand said:


> wot-2-read-for-the-next-five-years-while-you-wait-for-george-r-r-martin-to-finish-his-next-tome


 

Now that's a long domain name!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

EpubWorld said:


> Oh-oh, just got done with the 1st draft. I PMed you, but I might as well put it up for comments: https://www.facebook.com/SummerSolsticeFreeFantasy
> I tried to put all the book covers in the banner, which I was able to, but it may look a bit busy. Also, let me know about the copy on description/about section (I'm ESL so if there's any mistake or corrections needed let me know)
> 
> I think "What to Read After Game of Thrones" is an excellent idea. I believe a similar group, "What to Read After 50 Shades of Gray" is doing well. Perhaps we can have the SSFF page for this 2-day isolated event, and someone will get start on the WTRAGOT page as a long-term strategy? The other option, which is also good, is to skip the SSFF page altogether (no hurt feelings ) and go straight with the WTRAGOT. Whatever you guys think is best.


The page looks great! And since it's already there, no need to do away with it just because there are other ideas in the works!

Yeah, the 50 Shades of Gray page is what inspired me to suggest the GRRM readers page. We can play with the name, but I suggested Game of Thrones, since that's the name now most well known, even though the series is The Song of Ice and Fire. We could try to integrate both.

Another thought -- can the name of the free promotion Facebook page be changed after the freebie run? Or would we have to set up a new page?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

_What to do while you wait for GRR Martin to say in his next tome


Spoiler



that Jon really didn't die


 or you are going to cry. _ How does that work for you? 

Edit: Oops. Just realized that was a spoiler for anyone who hasn't read the last novel.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> _What to do while you wait for GRR Martin to say in his next tome
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Heh.


Spoiler



I refuse to believe in Jon's death, since


 Jon is obviously one of George's favorite characters.  Yes, he murders a lot of characters he has allowed his readers to become attached to, but I personally think that Jon, Arya, and Tyrion are going to come out on top. Assuming George lives to finish the series ...

Which I very much hope, since he's a wonderful guy. He was one of my instructors when I was at Clarion West. And if this were a betting pool, I'd put my last groat on Tyrion, since I suspect he's George's alter-ego.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Heh. I refuse to believe in Jon's death, since Jon is obviously one of George's favorite characters.  Yes, he murders a lot of characters he has allowed his readers to become attached to, but I personally think that Jon, Arya, and Tyrion are going to come out on top. Assuming George lives to finish the series ...
> 
> Which I very much hope, since he's a wonderful guy. He was one of my instructors when I was at Clarion West. And if this were a betting pool, I'd put my last groat on Tyrion, since I suspect he's George's alter-ego.


I won't go into my "George didn't actually SAY


Spoiler



Jon was dead


 so he must not be" argument. Let's just say I agree (and if I"m wrong I'm going to be very unhappy lol)

Edit: But that was one Hell of a cliffhanger!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> G. R. R. Martin would have to finish it first.


Game of Thrones (the first novel in the series) is finished, just not The Song of Ice and Fire. 

Nonetheless, seeing how long it takes for George to finish the novels in the series, and the added attention the HBO series has garnered, it could be the best ploy for drawing attention to other works in the epic and historical fantasy vein.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Game of Thrones (the first novel in the series) is finished, just not The Song of Ice and Fire.
> 
> Nonetheless, seeing how long it takes for George to finish the novels in the series, and the added attention the HBO series has garnered, it could be the best ploy for drawing attention to other works in the epic and historical fantasy vein.


Yes, I'm aware that SoIaF is the real name of the series, but I'm pretty sure the reference was to the series not merely the first novel.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> _What to do while you wait for GRR Martin to say in his next tome
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OMG that's me. I think I went insane for about a month after reading that part and then getting to the end and realizing I was going to have to wait for the next book to find out.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I think a site where we coordinate promotion and reccomend books etc is the way to go. 

Can't believe I just accidently read that ADWD spoiler! Yikes! Not sure I want to read it now...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> I think a site where we coordinate promotion and reccomend books etc is the way to go.
> 
> Can't believe I just accidently read that ADWD spoiler! Yikes! Not sure I want to read it now...


I'm SO sorry! Shouldn't have posted that. I just wasn't thinking.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Most of the big promos on Amazon do have other titles listed in their description. Like, "Welcome to the Summer Solstice Freebie Promotion, if you like this book, you may want to try the other books that are free today" with a list of the books. 

If we want to do that, I'm game. I don't think it's against the TOS, because I see it all the time.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

AithneJarretta said:


> Looks good. Thanks!
> Found one typo...
> SAVE THE DATE: JUNE 20th and 21st on AMAZON! Join the Summer Solstice Free Fantasy and leave with tones of amazing FREE fantasy ...
> Think tones should be tons.
> ~ Aithne


Thanks!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> The page looks great! And since it's already there, no need to do away with it just because there are other ideas in the works!
> Yeah, the 50 Shades of Gray page is what inspired me to suggest the GRRM readers page. We can play with the name, but I suggested Game of Thrones, since that's the name now most well known, even though the series is The Song of Ice and Fire. We could try to integrate both.
> Another thought -- can the name of the free promotion Facebook page be changed after the freebie run? Or would we have to set up a new page?


Unfortunately we can't rename the page. We would have to build a new fan page, so we won't be able to keep the "likes" from SSFF. But, we can always make posts on the SSFF page directing people to the Game of Thrones page.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Most of the big promos on Amazon do have other titles listed in their description. Like, "Welcome to the Summer Solstice Freebie Promotion, if you like this book, you may want to try the other books that are free today" with a list of the books.
> If we want to do that, I'm game. I don't think it's against the TOS, because I see it all the time.


Good idea!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

What kind of page would the Game of Throne page be? Entertainment / Book? So that we spread the work around a bit, I could do it, but I haven't ever made a page before, so I want to make sure it do it right.  

And as to the exact title: "What to read while waiting for more Game of Thrones"? Do we need to get The Song of Ice and Fire in there? I'm also open to suggestions on banner art.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> What kind of page would the Game of Throne page be? Entertainment / Book? So that we spread the work around a bit, I could do it, but I haven't ever made a page before, so I want to make sure it do it right.
> 
> And as to the exact title: "What to read while waiting for more Game of Thrones"? Do we need to get The Song of Ice and Fire in there? I'm also open to suggestions on banner art.


I think just mentioning game of thrones would be enough, especially since the show is just called game of thrones and makes no mention of the rest of the title.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> I'm SO sorry! Shouldn't have posted that. I just wasn't thinking.


That's okay. I refuse to believe that Jon could be dead. I think he'll end up having a Targaryan mother and being the rightful king of all Westeros! (Can you tell he's my favourite character? Oh, except Tyrion of course.)


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

smallblondehippy said:


> That's okay. I refuse to believe that Jon could be dead. I think he'll end up having a Targaryan mother and being the rightful king of all Westeros! (Can you tell he's my favourite character? Oh, except Tyrion of course.)


And he'll end up marrying Dany (because they're into that whole incest thing so that would make it ok).


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> What kind of page would the Game of Throne page be? Entertainment / Book? So that we spread the work around a bit, I could do it, but I haven't ever made a page before, so I want to make sure it do it right.
> 
> And as to the exact title: "What to read while waiting for more Game of Thrones"? Do we need to get The Song of Ice and Fire in there? I'm also open to suggestions on banner art.


Have you seen how they did a similar page about 50 Shades? Take a look at it, it may give you some ideas: https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey?ref=ts
I think they've used 50 Shades cover as their small icon, but put a disclaimer.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> That's okay. I refuse to believe that Jon could be dead. I think he'll end up having a Targaryan mother and being the rightful king of all Westeros! (Can you tell he's my favourite character? Oh, except Tyrion of course.)





purplesmurf said:


> And he'll end up marrying Dany (because they're into that whole incest thing so that would make it ok).


Nah. I'm of the school that his mother wasn't a Targaryen. His FATHER was. His mother was a Stark. 

He may end up marrying Dany. That has always looked like a possibility but there are several others. My problem with that possible ending is that it leaves Tyrion out of the equation and I think he has a large role to play yet.

Whoa, are we off topic or what?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Nah. I'm of the school that his mother wasn't a Targaryen. His FATHER was. His mother was a Stark.


Yup, I think his mother is a Stark too. 

Off the topic? But we're discussing using GRRM for marketing purposes! *g*


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

His mother is a Stark? But that would mean he went through all those years of Catelyn being horrible to him for nothing!

Just to bring us back to topic a little: there was discussion as to whether we can add 'check out the free fantasy promotion' or some such to our Amazon book descriptions? Well, I think it's okay to do this because I've found one that is.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OPORV8/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

smallblondehippy said:


> Just to bring us back to topic a little: there was discussion as to whether we can add 'check out the free fantasy promotion' or some such to our Amazon book descriptions? Well, I think it's okay to do this because I've found one that is.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OPORV8/?tag=kbpst-20


The link for that book takes you to another amazon page. Do you think it would still be ok if we linked it to the ssff page which would be outside of amazon?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> His mother is a Stark? But that would mean he went through all those years of Catelyn being horrible to him for nothing!
> 
> Just to bring us back to topic a little: there was discussion as to whether we can add 'check out the free fantasy promotion' or some such to our Amazon book descriptions? Well, I think it's okay to do this because I've found one that is.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OPORV8/?tag=kbpst-20


She was mean to him for nothing anyway. He was no threat to her or her children being a bastard, and yet she treated him horribly from the time he was an infant. But yes, there is a widespread belief that he was not Ned Stark's son but his sister's who probably died giving birth to him. There are a couple of other theories out there but that's one of the most common.



purplesmurf said:


> The link for that book takes you to another amazon page. Do you think it would still be ok if we linked it to the ssff page which would be outside of amazon?


I'm pretty sure it's not ok to like to a page outside Amazon.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> She was mean to him for nothing anyway. He was no threat to her or her children being a bastard, and yet she treated him horribly from the time he was an infant.


In fairness to Cat, Ned let her believe Jon was his bastard, so the kid was a constant reminder of his betrayal. It's certainly not rational, but it strikes me as very human for her to hate him. Definitely not "for no reason."



> But yes, there is a widespread belief that he was not Ned Stark's son but his sister's who probably died giving birth to him.


I think it's awesome there's at least one reader left who hasn't heard the R + L = J theory!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here are the guidelines for book description according to KDP:



> Your description should summarize the story and characters without giving away details that are crucial to the suspense, mystery or surprise ending of the story. A good example of an appropriate book summary is the kind you often find on the inside flaps or back cover of a hardcover books' dust jacket. Focus on the book itself, but you may also include references to other comparable books and/or authors. The inclusion of any of the following information in detail page titles, descriptions, bullet points, or images is prohibited:
> 
> Pornographic, obscene or offensive content.
> Phone numbers, physical mail addresses, e-mail addresses, or website URLs.
> ...


So it suggests no links at all. I think that perhaps just putting something like this at the top could work (perhaps a writer-type could make it sound better though):
****Search "Summer Solstice Free Fantasy" group promo June 20-21****

**Also, at the risk of alienating all of you, I'll admit that I refuse to read GoT until he finishes the series. I've been burned too often. Tristan however, loves the series and gets irritated at me for not reading it***


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

GPB said:


> In fairness to Cat, Ned let her believe Jon was his bastard, so the kid was a constant reminder of his betrayal. It's certainly not rational, but it strikes me as very human for her to hate him. Definitely not "for no reason."
> 
> I think it's awesome there's at least one reader left who hasn't heard the R + L = J theory!


Mistreating a small child doesn't strick me as a human reaction. Instead of being mad at Ned, she took it out on someone who was totally helpless against her abuse. Yes, there are people who punish children for their parents' sins, but not people I have much admiration for and I don't think it is a particularly human reaction to hate someone for something he didn't do. I will give you that there was some reason, just not an admirable one.

Keeping in mind that he was still an _infant_ when he came into her care, what do you think about people who treat children like that? He comments once that never had she ever had a kind word for him and I believe he was speaking the literal truth.

Back on topic: That makes it pretty clear that we're not allowed to include a url.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Keeping in mind that he was still an _infant_ when he came into her care, what do you think about people who treat children like that? He comments once that never had she ever had a kind word for him and I believe he was speaking the literal truth.


Oh, I can't stand her. But I _understand_ her. Makes for a good character, IMO.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

GPB said:


> Oh, I can't stand her. But I _understand_ her. Makes for a good character, IMO.


There I agree with you. 

Martin makes fascinating characters with a great mix of good and bad.

Edit: Well, being mean to a kid--or anyone who is helpless against your abuse--is something I have a hard time understanding. I can't understand it in someone irl or in Cate, but it happens so it's believable. But I can't say I _understand_ someone who does it.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm just now seeing this thread! Am I too late?

I hope not, gah!

I'm in for Taker of Light which is YA retelling of the Brothers Grimm's lesser-known fairytale, Godfather Death, in which Death raises a child who then betrays him. It has fantasy, spec fiction and post-apocalyptic elements to it.

Here is the link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/retelling-Brothers-Grimms-Godfather-ebook/dp/B005W62B9A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339610835&sr=8-1

I'm happy to help spread the word or help buy an ad.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

Dang it! I just read through the entire thread and I see that submissions are now closed. My fault for not paying closer attention.

Here's to a successful promo, I'm rooting for you guys!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Eileen, my intent is to keep something like this going fairly regularly so keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks Eileen, my intent is to keep something like this going fairly regularly so keep an eye out for the next one.


great, will do! and good luck, this is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> **Also, at the risk of alienating all of you, I'll admit that I refuse to read GoT until he finishes the series. I've been burned too often. Tristan however, loves the series and gets irritated at me for not reading it***


Heh... I haven't read any of Martin's stuff yet and have not watched any GoT episodes. So I guess I'm really behind?


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I am so in!  I've set my book, A Sign in Blood, to promo on those dates.  Other than spread the word, what else do I need to do?  Is the proposed website up yet?  Is there a link?  Anything I can do to help out?


----------



## ChrisRachael (May 21, 2012)

Are you including fantasy short stories in the promo?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

As Chris said, there will probably be more group promos in the future, but this one was closed for entry last Sunday. Chris had to do a lot of work setting up the website, so there had to be plenty of lead time.

Please watch for the next one and short stories will be quite welcome, I'm sure.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Back to the whole idea of writing about the promo under our book descriptions. . . What if we create a "listmania" list thing through amazon and add all the books in the promo, then each of us can link to that page under our description. . . Does that work for everyone?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> Back to the whole idea of writing about the promo under our book descriptions. . . What if we create a "listmania" list thing through amazon and add all the books in the promo, then each of us can link to that page under our description. . . Does that work for everyone?


That is Fu**ing brilliant! I will censor myself here compared to my usual language which consists of a constant stream of obscenities, but again, BRILLIANT!

**I'm in the process of creating the list now**


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok everyone, I hope you're all as excited as I was about the Listmania idea because here it is:
http://amzn.to/M5YDYb

If you want me to change the little comments about your book just PM me with what you want it to say, I'll take no offense, I'm not a writer.

So, what we should be doing is adding this listmania list link to our description along with saying something about it being a link to other books in the Summer Solstice blah blah blah promo.

**So here's what I've posted to my product description**

**** Summer Solstice Free Fantasy ~ June 20-21 2012***
23 authors, 29 books. See the list at: amzn.to/M5YDYb*


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Woot woot, go me, lol, now we just need at least one of us to get on POI and then the rest of us will get all the coverage from it too!

I think this is going to be an awesome promo, can't wait for the 20th!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> **So here's what I've posted to my product description**
> 
> **** Summer Solstice Free Fantasy ~ June 20-21 2012***
> 23 authors, 29 books. See the list at: amzn.to/M5YDYb*


That's great!

Also, I was wondering when we should start promoting... I've mentioned already on twitter a couple times. I figure any additional like to our FB page, or any RT will help spread the word : )


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok everyone, I hope you're all as excited as I was about the Listmania idea because here it is:
> http://amzn.to/M5YDYb


I love it when a plan comes together! That list mania looks seriously good. I'm off to add the promo to my book description now.

Do you think we should come up with some sort of checklist for what we all need to do for the promo? That way we'll know we are all covering the bases. Or should we all just do what we normally do?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't done too much promo-ing yet - I figured it would be better around a day or two before and then of course the day of? I notified all the sites but I do have very bad luck getting picked.  The listmania thing is great especially at the bottom where it lets you add all the items to your cart. Fantastic idea.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Also, I was wondering when we should start promoting... I've mentioned already on twitter a couple times. I figure any additional like to our FB page, or any RT will help spread the word : )


I see no problem in early promotion but we need to make sure people understand that the books aren't all free until the 20th.



smallblondehippy said:


> Do you think we should come up with some sort of checklist for what we all need to do for the promo? That way we'll know we are all covering the bases. Or should we all just do what we normally do?


Good idea, I'm on it.



Danielle Kazemi said:


> The listmania thing is great especially at the bottom where it lets you add all the items to your cart. Fantastic idea.


I actually didn't see that until you mentioned it...add all of them to your cart with a single click? That's good...we can use that.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I see no problem in early promotion but we need to make sure people understand that the books aren't all free until the 20th.
> Good idea, I'm on it.
> I actually didn't see that until you mentioned it...add all of them to your cart with a single click? That's good...we can use that.


That is a GREAT job on the list, Chris. You have done an AMAZING job on this whole promotion!!!

Now would you re-post the list of who we need to send notices to? I am sure PoI & ENT but anyone else would be good. It's time to get those out and I couldn't find the list when I went looking for it. Blech.

Thanks for all your fantastic work.

Edit: I'm holding off on adding that link to my description until closer to the promotion. Don't want to confuse people. But I'll add it in time for the big days.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Now would you re-post the list of who we need to send notices to? I am sure PoI & ENT but anyone else would be good. It's time to get those out and I couldn't find the list when I went looking for it. Blech.


I'm working on it right now, will post very soon.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Great list, Chris, thanks! I will add it to my book descriptions tonight.  

I've already mentioned the promo in a blog post, but I will do it again closer to the date.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here's a running list of what I've done for the promo, who I've notified, their responses, etc.
It also lists who everyone should notify individually as well as other steps to take for the promo.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LJRMdkTWqyrHXx94D3xbpu0Ojrq6FGc7AOAywZoOkAo/edit

Let me know if anyone has any suggestions!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> Back to the whole idea of writing about the promo under our book descriptions. . . What if we create a "listmania" list thing through amazon and add all the books in the promo, then each of us can link to that page under our description. . . Does that work for everyone?


That is one of the most excellent Amazon cross-promo suggestions I've ever seen. I don't see how Amazon could complain about it, since it is hosted on their site, links to their books, and follows the spirit of what Listmania lists are supposed to do.



chrisanthropic said:


> Here's a running list of what I've done for the promo, who I've notified, their responses, etc.
> It also lists who everyone should notify individually as well as other steps to take for the promo.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LJRMdkTWqyrHXx94D3xbpu0Ojrq6FGc7AOAywZoOkAo/edit
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any suggestions!


I just wanted to say thank you very much for all the hard work you are doing. The Listmania list is fabulous (I will definitely put it into my description before the event), and your checklist is a wonderful reference. Believe me, I understand what it takes to organize stuff like this, so you have my heartfelt kudos!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's a running list of what I've done for the promo, who I've notified, their responses, etc.
> It also lists who everyone should notify individually as well as other steps to take for the promo.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LJRMdkTWqyrHXx94D3xbpu0Ojrq6FGc7AOAywZoOkAo/edit
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any suggestions!


Great list! Thanks!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You've done such an amazing job! I'm just so impressed by all the time and work you've put into this promo. I think it's going to be great.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Three cheers for Chrisanthropic. Hip, hip. Hooray!

Come on everyone...


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hehehe

Thanks everyone, but lets see how this all pans out before I get any thanks.  I've never spent so much time getting ready to give stuff away for free before.

Speaking of which, JR, I meant to ask you, how do the Project Wonderful ads work? Is it a pay-per-click thing? Or a set amount of cash you're paying? I don't want anyone spending much money on this so I'm willing to pitch in.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Hehehe
> 
> Thanks everyone, but lets see how this all pans out before I get any thanks. I've never spent so much time getting ready to give stuff away for free before.
> 
> Speaking of which, JR, I meant to ask you, how do the Project Wonderful ads work? Is it a pay-per-click thing? Or a set amount of cash you're paying? I don't want anyone spending much money on this so I'm willing to pitch in.


Don't worry about it. I have money in the account and it won't cost enough to worry about. You can limit the spending per day as well and I keep it to a reasonable level.

How it works is that you bid on ad space on various blogs. I have a campaign running that bids on Fantasy blogs and I can just switch out the banners and link for the two days that the promo runs.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's a running list of what I've done for the promo, who I've notified, their responses, etc.
> It also lists who everyone should notify individually as well as other steps to take for the promo.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LJRMdkTWqyrHXx94D3xbpu0Ojrq6FGc7AOAywZoOkAo/edit
> Let me know if anyone has any suggestions!


Wow! That's great, thanks for the amazing work. I know two other Facebook pages that we can post in the day: iAuthor and IndieKindle.

When should we put up the SSFF notice on our Amazon page? I guess the day before would be best?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

EpubWorld said:


> When should we put up the SSFF notice on our Amazon page? I guess the day before would be best?


I already added it to two of my books that aren't involved in other promotions. Amazon says it could take up to five days to get the descriptions changed, so we shouldn't wait too long. But I'll let you guys now when the announcement gets added (assuming I see it!)

Here are the books where I already added the promo info:

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

And this one already has it!

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

So I guess really does only take a matter or hours.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I already added it to two of my books that aren't involved in other promotions. Amazon says it could take up to five days to get the descriptions changed, so we shouldn't wait too long. But I'll let you guys now when the announcement gets added (assuming I see it!)
> 
> Here are the books where I already added the promo info:
> 
> ...


I've never had it take more than a few hours even though they say allow 3 to 5 days. I'll probably add it the morning of the day before just to be sure it's there in time, but I really never have known it to even take a day for the changes from AC to go into effect.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I added it to my book today (or at least I tried) and for whatever reason it only added it to my paperback and not ebook description. I did it through author central figuring it would change both because they are linked. . . ? Does it not work that way?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> I added it to my book today (or at least I tried) and for whatever reason it only added it to my paperback and not ebook description. I did it through author central figuring it would change both because they are linked. . . ? Does it not work that way?


On Author Central there is a link for the description of each and you have to revise them separately. No clue why.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> On Author Central there is a link for the description of each and you have to revise them separately. No clue why.


Thanks, I completely missed the link on the side to switch between the different copies.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Love the Listmania list! Off to KDP to add the info to my book's description.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Wow! That's great, thanks for the amazing work. I know two other Facebook pages that we can post in the day: iAuthor and IndieKindle.
> 
> When should we put up the SSFF notice on our Amazon page? I guess the day before would be best?


Thanks, I added those two to the list and will take care of notifying them!

As far as when to put it up, I'd say the day before/day of the promo...it says it can take up to 5 days but I've found it's usually about 5 minutes or less.

Has everyone seen the descriptions of their books on the Listmania list? Are they happy with them? Do they want to write something more creative for me to put there? If so, just PM me what you want there.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks, I added those two to the list and will take care of notifying them!
> 
> As far as when to put it up, I'd say the day before/day of the promo...it says it can take up to 5 days but I've found it's usually about 5 minutes or less.
> 
> Has everyone seen the descriptions of their books on the Listmania list? Are they happy with them? Do they want to write something more creative for me to put there? If so, just PM me what you want there.


The description for the listmania and the description you wrote up to copy into our book descriptions have conflicting information (probably doesn't really matter but. . .) they say different numbers of authors and books.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone would notice that...we have 2 authors/2 books who are going free in places other than Amazon and their books may or may not be free from Amazon on those dates.  Their covers on the freefantasybook site link to where the books are free though.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I doubt many people would compare them.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I've been hearing pretty good things about exposure on kindle fire department and just read this on their site:



> If you have multiple free book promotions occurring on the same day or are organizing a genre-themed promotion with other authors, we also offer the option to buy out a free book post to display your content exclusively. Email for pricing and availability.


Does anyone have input on if they think it's worth inquiring about?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've been hearing pretty good things about exposure on kindle fire department and just read this on their site:
> 
> Does anyone have input on if they think it's worth inquiring about?


I think it would be worth asking about. Definitely.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've been hearing pretty good things about exposure on kindle fire department and just read this on their site:
> Does anyone have input on if they think it's worth inquiring about?


Yeah, it would be an excellent idea.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thumbs up on Kindle Fire Dept. And they're pretty inexpensive. What about notifying e-BookSwag? You know what might be interesting, if this works well, and if we decide to do it again, is doing one of those Kindle Fire Giveaways next time, in exchange for all our buyers/entrants email addresses. We have enough authors, where it would probably only cost $10 a piece.

I'm going to add the promo to my page the night before, and to FB and Twitter the day of. That way, people can click and immediately get the freebie. It's all about instant gratification.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd be happy to chip in for an ad with Kindle Fire Department. Heard good things about them and have been considering doing my first paid ad there.

As to the book descriptions, how about for Yseult "A retelling of the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde"? That would give people a better idea of what the book is about. 

BTW, here are some of the places I tweet to when I have a freebie:

Send a message to @kindlenews on twitter (over 20,000 followers). If you write in the genre of fantasy and science fiction, send a message to @kindlefantasies (600 followers). Here are few more potential accounts to notify: @DigitalBkToday @Bookyrnextread @kindleebooks @Kindlestuff @KindleEbooksUK @KindleBookKing @KindleFreeBook @free_kindle @FreeReadFeed @4FreeKindleBook @FreeKindleStuff @KindleUpdates @Booksontheknob @Kindle_promo @IndAuthorSucess @CheapKindleDly @KindleDaily (Note: in order for them to retweet, many of these require that you follow them first.)

(That's from my blog post on promoting ebooks with KDP Select. You can find the complete post here: http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/ )


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok,

I've emailed kindle fire department about a possible paid ad. We'll see if the dates are available and if so how much it costs. Like everything else participation in this would be optional and if a few of us decide to run ahead with this then pitching in some cash would be optional.



RuthNestvold said:


> As to the book descriptions, how about for Yseult "A retelling of the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde"? That would give people a better idea of what the book is about.
> 
> Send a message to @kindlenews on twitter (over 20,000 followers). If you write in the genre of fantasy and science fiction, send a message to @kindlefantasies (600 followers). Here are few more potential accounts to notify: @DigitalBkToday @Bookyrnextread @kindleebooks @Kindlestuff @KindleEbooksUK @KindleBookKing @KindleFreeBook @free_kindle @FreeReadFeed @4FreeKindleBook @FreeKindleStuff @KindleUpdates @Booksontheknob @Kindle_promo @IndAuthorSucess @CheapKindleDly @KindleDaily (Note: in order for them to retweet, many of these require that you follow them first.)
> 
> (That's from my blog post on promoting ebooks with KDP Select. You can find the complete post here: http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/ )


Ruth, I updated the info for Yseult and I'll add the twitter suggestions to the google docs page here. (I'll also check it against your AWESOME blog post and see if there's anything else I'm missing.)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I'd be happy to chip in for an ad with Kindle Fire Department. Heard good things about them and have been considering doing my first paid ad there.
> 
> As to the book descriptions, how about for Yseult "A retelling of the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde"? That would give people a better idea of what the book is about.
> 
> ...


Ruth, I always use your post in planning my giveaways, I wanted to agree that it IS awesome.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I heard back from kindle fire department, here's what they had to say...post features are $75.  Given the number of participants they would want to split our feature into 2 posts but would be willing to give us a discount, charging only $100 for both.  They don't have anything on the 20th, but the 21st is available.  The only real concern I have is that they said the post goes live around 7pm, which doesn't give us much time before the promo ends...but it could also give us a nice boost to end on.

What do you guys think? Worthwhile? And those of you interested, how much are you willing to pitch in?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I heard back from kindle fire department, here's what they had to say...post features are $75. Given the number of participants they would want to split our feature into 2 posts but would be willing to give us a discount, charging only $100 for both. They don't have anything on the 20th, but the 21st is available. The only real concern I have is that they said the post goes live around 7pm, which doesn't give us much time before the promo ends...but it could also give us a nice boost to end on.
> 
> What do you guys think? Worthwhile? And those of you interested, how much are you willing to pitch in?


On the 20th, I'd be fine with it, but I think that late on the 21st *might* be too late to benefit. Or it might give us a great boost to end on and keep our books in front of people for the day after it ends.

I'm not sure. I'll still pitch in if you want to go with it, Chris. I hadn't given any thought to how much, but let's say I'm willing to match whatever you pitch in.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I just emailed kindle fire department back. They said that we'd be paying for 2 posts and that they would post one at *4pm EST / 1pm Pacific* and the second at *7pm EST / 4pm Pacific*, which sounds like a pretty good deal actually.

I'm willing to throw in $25 ...which sounds silly with the money and time I've already put in for GIVING THINGS AWAY  but I'm this far into it, why turn back now? So that leaves us with $75 to raise if anybody else is interested in pitching in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

This is at Kindle Fire Department and not Kindle Nation Daily, right? Because there's a big difference. If it's 100 bucks and there are so many of us, just get everybody to kick in a few bucks and then you don't have to pay a quarter of it yourself. Get everybody's email address or send a PM here. Once you have email addresses you can do a paypal invoice or have us just send you the money. If they aren't willing to put in 5 bucks they are just freeloaders anyway and deserve to get cut out of the promotion.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok, I just emailed kindle fire department back. They said that we'd be paying for 2 posts and that they would post one at *4pm EST / 1pm Pacific* and the second at *7pm EST / 4pm Pacific*, which sounds like a pretty good deal actually.
> 
> I'm willing to throw in $25 ...which sounds silly with the money and time I've already put in for GIVING THINGS AWAY  but I'm this far into it, why turn back now? So that leaves us with $75 to raise if anybody else is interested in pitching in.


That sounds good to me. I'll pitch in $25.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I fixed the name and added a link - it is Kindle Fire Department.

As fare as price, I would love if everyone would pitch in $5, but I won't make it a requirement because it's something I've added at the last second _after_ everyone jumped on board and that wouldn't be cool.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> This is at Kindle Fire Department and not Kindle Nation Daily, right? Because there's a big difference. If it's 100 bucks and there are so many of us, just get everybody to kick in a few bucks and then you don't have to pay a quarter of it yourself. Get everybody's email address or send a PM here. Once you have email addresses you can do a paypal invoice or have us just send you the money. If they aren't willing to put in 5 bucks they are just freeloaders anyway and deserve to get cut out of the promotion.


I disagree. Some authors are students or others who are just plain broke and even $5 might be more than they can afford in the middle of the month. I don't want to come down on anyone who is short on money as a freeloader. I do think that it would be good if everyone who can pitched in a few dollars.

We are talking about Kindle Fire Department.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I can match the $25 that Chris and JR want to pitch in. Of course, if there are a few more of us willing to share the load (and maybe even cut the costs a bit), that would be dandy! 

And thank you guys for your comments on my freebie promotion post.  It's my goto for my own promos, so I try to make it as good as it can possibly be.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been working extra-hard on my "real" job lately, so I too can afford to send in $25 for the KFD ad.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks, I'm ordering the ad now.  If anyone else wants to pitch in please let me know either by post or PM.  Again, I'm springing this on you all so please, don't feel pressured to do it I'll take no offense if you can't pitch in.

At this point we have enough but if anyone else wants to pitch in $5 then we can reduce the total we're all paying.

Thanks everyone! Regardless of payment, lets all do what we can to make this thing huge!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, count me in, in you want to reduce it down to $20 each.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Hey, count me in.


Oh great, now you're going to make me do math? I didn't sign up for this!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm still willing to pitch in $5. Where should I send it to?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

For now how about we get "pledges" and then collect once we know who is pitching in and how much everyone is willing to give? I'll pay for it for now and we'll take care of payments later.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

That makes sense. As soon as we have a total, I'll Paypal some money to you. 

It's great that so many people are helping with the cost.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just confirmed with them and sent payment...WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Great! You have done so much work on this. I really have my fingers crossed for how it will go.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Me - $20
> JR Tomlin - $20
> Ruth Nestvold - $20
> Feenix - $20
> ...


Count me in with $10.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I still have one or two tricks up my sleeve that I'll try to get going before this whole thing hits on the 20th.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't mind pitching in. $5 sounds fine to me. Let me know if you need a bit more though.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

yes as a grad student I have to be quite fiscally responsible and try to stick as close as possible to my budget, so I wouldn't be able to contribute to the pot for this round.  I would definitely like to contribute to the Kindle Fire give away, just need a bit of a heads up.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your work on this, Chris! This is great.  It really will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with CS Hand on this one. With more of a heads up i'd love to contribute if we do something similar in the future, but seeing as my husband is out of work and I most likely will be in a week or two once my school board decides on who gets furloughed we've got to save as much money as we can.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@purplesmurf @c.s. Hand - I completely understand, believe me. That's the reason it's voluntary and I don't want anyone to feel pressured into it...I just have a habit of getting involved with things and continuing to escalate them so this was all spur of the moment.  I'm just glad we've got so many people involved in the promo to help spread the word!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I sent this in a PM, but I'll say it here too so I can drum up support from the peanut gallery.

I recommend that we have a PayPal donate button on the web site. That will make it easier for us to contribute. I'm willing to contribute to a general fund that Chris can use as compensation for his time or as an advertising budget, although I think some of us might be excited about the idea of having a group ad budget.

Sadly, throwing money into this situation is going to cause a certain degree of discomfort for those who feel they can't contribute or who didn't sign up for what might start to look like a paid service. Chris has been great about making it clear that donations are completely voluntary, so I hope that mitigates the problem.

I know that comments like, "If they aren't willing to put in 5 bucks they are just freeloaders anyway and deserve to get cut out of the promotion," certainly made me feel bad, and I'm even willing to contribute.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

If you guys want a donate button so that everything from here on out is anonymous I'm cool with that. It's really up to you guys. I was only keeping a running list of donations here so I don't forget. I can remove that and keep that private so as to prevent any issues.

I can try to set up a donate button in the next few days (i'm at work now) or you can just PM me.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

_No one _ should feel that they have to contribute if it would put pressure on them financially. Some of us can and some of us can't, and that's all right. I don't think we need to put on a contribute button as though in such a small group it needs to be secret. I think we should keep track strictly so we can be sure that Chris (who has done a tremendous amount of work already) doesn't get stuck with an unfair amount of the cost.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> _No one _ should feel that they have to contribute if it would put pressure on them financially. Some of us can and some of us can't, and that's all right. I don't think we need to put on a contribute button as though in such a small group it needs to be secret. I think we shoud keep track strictly so we can be sure that too much of the burden (who has done a tremendous amount of work already) doesn't get stuck with an unfair amount of the cost.


While I appreciate everyone's thanks, remember, I volunteered to organize this, to build a site, etc. So please, no debt is owed by anyone. If you really want to help just spread the word when we go free (and download my wife's book)

Also JR, without your having organized the first one of these I wouldn't have done this one...so IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> While I appreciate everyone's thanks, remember, I volunteered to organize this, to build a site, etc. So please, no debt is owed by anyone. If you really want to help just spread the word when we go free (and download my wife's book)
> 
> Also JR, without your having organized the first one of these I wouldn't have done this one...so IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!


Well, of course it is.  However, I must say that you are doing one heck of a better job than I did.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I probably just had a better coffee/beer ratio than you did (or coffee/wine in your case)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

For sure, my coffee too anything ratio is too low today. *stands over the coffee maker, scowling*


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

I can also do 5 or 10 dollars.  Posted on Ebook lovers and 1,000 + books to read facebook pages about the promo


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> _No one _ should feel that they have to contribute if it would put pressure on them financially. Some of us can and some of us can't, and that's all right. I don't think we need to put on a contribute button as though in such a small group it needs to be secret. I think we should keep track strictly so we can be sure that Chris (who has done a tremendous amount of work already) doesn't get stuck with an unfair amount of the cost.


I'm with you. No one should be pressured to donate, or even to answer about the donation. We are all part of the group and doing this together, no matter if we are contributing with $$ or not. That being said, I don't have a problem in seeing how much money we are raising. It is good for a number of reasons, including the possibility of adding other paid sponsorships, or knowing that the group's organizer may get a cup of coffee paid for with the extra money (which he for sure deserves!)

Perhaps moving forward, anyone interested in donating can PM chrisanthropic, and then he can post the donation amounts as "Donation #1, Donation #2, etc". Just a suggestion.

Also, about other Sponsor Ad opportunities, I just learned that ENT has a pay-per-click ad option. I'm not sure if we would even have time to consider that, let alone money... But, I thought it was pretty interesting and wanted to share: http://ereadernewstoday.com/advertising/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Good idea, I'll track it but keep names anonymous. Rather than worry about more ads, I'd like to just see if we can get it so that nobody gives more than $10. Which, at this point, we're almost at. ($15 away) If we reach that point and then others want to give more money we can worry about how to spend it.

donation - $20
donation - $20
donation - $20
donation - $20
donation - $20
donation - $5
donation - $5
donation - $10
donation - $5
donation - $10
donation - $5-$10


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> I'm with you. No one should be pressured to donate, or even to answer about the donation. We are all part of the group and doing this together, no matter if we are contributing with $$ or not. That being said, I don't have a problem in seeing how much money we are raising. It is good for a number of reasons, including the possibility of adding other paid sponsorships, or knowing that the group's organizer may get a cup of coffee paid for with the extra money (which he for sure deserves!)
> 
> Perhaps moving forward, anyone interested in donating can PM chrisanthropic, and then he can post the donation amounts as "Donation #1, Donation #2, etc". Just a suggestion.
> 
> Also, about other Sponsor Ad opportunities, I just learned that ENT has a pay-per-click ad option. I'm not sure if we would even have time to consider that, let alone money... But, I thought it was pretty interesting and wanted to share: http://ereadernewstoday.com/advertising/


That is actually pay-per-impression rather than pay-per-click. I'd have less problem with pay-per-click. I really wouldn't be willing to pay $75 for it, I don't think.

It is rather interesting though. I agree. I gave it some consideration for my own ad campaign and at the moment think that I'd have to see some results before I plunked down that much money for a banner ad. (One thing I couldn't figure out was how to register on the BuyAds.com website. They want you to log in on their site but if there is a link for registering, I sure couldn't find it lol)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Also, about other Sponsor Ad opportunities, I just learned that ENT has a pay-per-click ad option. I'm not sure if we would even have time to consider that, let alone money... But, I thought it was pretty interesting and wanted to share: http://ereadernewstoday.com/advertising/


Well...have I mentioned that I'm a bit impulsive? After reading the recent ENT thread around here while at work I came up with something and maybe sort of emailed them.

I just got this in my email:


> You recently purchased an ad campaign from ereadernewstoday on http://ereadernewstoday.com.
> Good news - they have approved the order and creative you uploaded, so the ad is ready to run as scheduled!


So we'll be getting 50,000 "impressions" (views of the ad) from June 20-21 and it links to the promo website, all for a whopping $25. It's a 300x250 ad that displays above the book of the day...so I'm not sure how book of the day is better at this point other than exposure via their emails etc.

I tweaked our banner/badge artwork a bit to fit their size requirements, but I was at work and limited to MS Paint and Powerpoint. I considered waiting but their days available actually started filling up (due to the recent thread about advertising with them I'm sure).

Here it is if you're interested in what I managed:


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice job and good idea to order the ad! 

If you'll PM me your email address, I'll send you some money.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow this promotion is really taking on a life of its own and growing to crazy proportions. Wait to go Chrisanthropic and your I assume coffee induced impulses! 

Now Wednesday just needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here it is if you're interested in what I managed:


Adding the number of authors and books was a good idea. You might consider extending the length of our side-bar badge and adding that info (even if it is small print.) At 300 pixels, the one above is too wide for blog side-bar placement.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Adding the number of authors and books was a good idea. You might consider extending the length of our side-bar badge and adding that info (even if it is small print.) At 300 pixels, the one above is too wide for blog side-bar placement.


I'll be at work for the next 10 hours or so but I could easily get to it tonight. What size would you like the badge to be?



purplesmurf said:


> Wow this promotion is really taking on a life of its own and growing to crazy proportions. Wait to go Chrisanthropic and your I assume coffee induced impulses!
> 
> Now Wednesday just needs to hurry up and get here.


I agree. And yes, it's coffee and Yerba Mate based impulses. 12+ hour work days have forced me to embrace my love of caffeine to supposedly unhealthy levels (4+ pints a day) But I appreciate all that it does for me...precious precious lifeblood.


JRTomlin said:


> Nice job and good idea to order the ad!
> 
> If you'll PM me your email address, I'll send you some money.


Would you stop threatening me with money?


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'll be at work for the next 10 hours or so but I could easily get to it tonight. What size would you like the badge to be?


It occurs to me that the badge HTML calls out the width and height at 150px, so if we change the badge size, we also have to change the HTML.

If it is possible to squeeze the stats into the existing image without changing the size, that would be great. The dates are pretty large, so there may be some wiggle room. If you can't fit the stats in without changing the image size, it probably isn't worth the effort at this point.

Alternatively, you could create a new badge image with a different name. That way the old badge would still work fine and anyone who wanted to switch to the new one could do so at their leisure. (I'd be happy to supply the new HTML for it--just PM me when it's ready.) I recommend keeping the width of the badge the same and just make it longer to accommodate the new text. If you really want to widen it as well, I suggest keeping it to 200px or less as side bars can be pretty narrow.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> It occurs to me that the badge HTML calls out the width and height at 150px, so if we change the badge size, we also have to change the HTML.
> 
> If it is possible to squeeze the stats into the existing image without changing the size, that would be great. The dates are pretty large, so there may be some wiggle room. If you can't fit the stats in without changing the image size, it probably isn't worth the effort at this point.
> 
> Alternatively, you could create a new badge image with a different name. That way the old badge would still work fine and anyone who wanted to switch to the new one could do so at their leisure. (I'd be happy to supply the new HTML for it--just PM me when it's ready.) I recommend keeping the width of the badge the same and just make it longer to accommodate the new text. If you really want to widen it as well, I suggest keeping it to 200px or less as side bars can be pretty narrow.


I believe the size Chris made it was determined by the requirements of ENT although I could be mistaken.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've finally created the Facebook "What to read page" -- took me a while to figure out what I could and couldn't do, and I'm still not sure I have it right. :/ But here it is:

http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones

I've just barely started populating it with outside recommendations and links so it doesn't seem so blatantly self-promotional. So please like and promote and pass the word along! And add some recommendations.  We probably shouldn't promote too much until we have a bit more content. But it's late here in central Europe, and I'm exhausted from the Germany - Denmark game, which really sent my blood pressure through the roof ...


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Well...have I mentioned that I'm a bit impulsive? After reading the recent ENT thread around here while at work I came up with something and maybe sort of emailed them.
> 
> I just got this in my email:
> So we'll be getting 50,000 "impressions" (views of the ad) from June 20-21 and it links to the promo website, all for a whopping $25. It's a 300x250 ad that displays above the book of the day...so I'm not sure how book of the day is better at this point other than exposure via their emails etc.


Wow! You need to stop with the coffee now. Kidding, I think that's great!

My only suggestion is to make sure the banner links to the amazon "listmania" page. I'm assuming most people who views the ad on ENT site have a kindle or a kindle app to read the ebooks, so if we direct them to an external website, we are taking a chance. Just send them straight to the Amazon page where all they have to do is "click here to get all ebooks" 

By the way, that could be added to the ad banner as well, something like "23 authors, 29 FREE ebooks just one click away"...


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I believe the size Chris made it was determined by the requirements of ENT although I could be mistaken.


Indeed.



RuthNestvold said:


> I've finally created the Facebook "What to read page" -- took me a while to figure out what I could and couldn't do, and I'm still not sure I have it right. :/ But here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones


You've beat me to it, now what am I supposed to do?  (Thanks for getting to that, it was on my todo list this weekend)



EpubWorld said:


> My only suggestion is to make sure the banner links to the amazon "listmania" page. I'm assuming most people who views the ad on ENT site have a kindle or a kindle app to read the ebooks, so if we direct them to an external website, we are taking a chance. Just send them straight to the Amazon page where all they have to do is "click here to get all ebooks"


I have the ad directed to the promo site for a couple of reasons:
1) First and foremost I have access to the traffic reporting of the site so I'll be able to track how many hits we get, which books they click on, and how they found the site. This information is crucial to me for planning future events and I will of course share it with you all.
2) The "add all items to cart" button sadly doesn't apply to books. I tried. I'm looking into some coding hackery to manage such a thing but that definitely won't be done in time for this, it'll require more research (and coffee)


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I've finally created the Facebook "What to read page" -- took me a while to figure out what I could and couldn't do, and I'm still not sure I have it right. :/ But here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones
> 
> I've just barely started populating it with outside recommendations and links so it doesn't seem so blatantly self-promotional. So please like and promote and pass the word along! And add some recommendations.  We probably shouldn't promote too much until we have a bit more content. But it's late here in central Europe, and I'm exhausted from the Germany - Denmark game, which really sent my blood pressure through the roof ...


Ruth the page looks great, love the links you posted there!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Indeed.
> You've beat me to it, now what am I supposed to do?  (Thanks for getting to that, it was on my todo list this weekend)
> I have the ad directed to the promo site for a couple of reasons:
> 1) First and foremost I have access to the traffic reporting of the site so I'll be able to track how many hits we get, which books they click on, and how they found the site. This information is crucial to me for planning future events and I will of course share it with you all.
> 2) The "add all items to cart" button sadly doesn't apply to books. I tried. I'm looking into some coding hackery to manage such a thing but that definitely won't be done in time for this, it'll require more research (and coffee)


There is also the fact that a couple of people taking part aren't on Amazon and it wouldn't be good to leave them out by linking to Amazon.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I have the ad directed to the promo site for a couple of reasons:
> 1) First and foremost I have access to the traffic reporting of the site so I'll be able to track how many hits we get, which books they click on, and how they found the site. This information is crucial to me for planning future events and I will of course share it with you all.
> 2) The "add all items to cart" button sadly doesn't apply to books. I tried. I'm looking into some coding hackery to manage such a thing but that definitely won't be done in time for this, it'll require more research (and coffee)


Oh, ok. Makes sense. I also just remembered there's a couple of ebooks that are not on Amazon, right? Yeah, linking to the site is the right thing.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> There is also the fact that a couple of people taking part aren't on Amazon and it wouldn't be good to leave them out by linking to Amazon.


True! I had forgot about that. Makes sense to link to the site.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I've finally created the Facebook "What to read page" -- took me a while to figure out what I could and couldn't do, and I'm still not sure I have it right. :/ But here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones
> 
> I've just barely started populating it with outside recommendations and links so it doesn't seem so blatantly self-promotional. So please like and promote and pass the word along! And add some recommendations.  We probably shouldn't promote too much until we have a bit more content. But it's late here in central Europe, and I'm exhausted from the Germany - Denmark game, which really sent my blood pressure through the roof ...


Nice and classy--doesn't look like a promo page at all. Looks like a fan page for the genre, which it is!

Nice job!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I've finally created the Facebook "What to read page" -- took me a while to figure out what I could and couldn't do, and I'm still not sure I have it right. :/ But here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones
> 
> I've just barely started populating it with outside recommendations and links so it doesn't seem so blatantly self-promotional. So please like and promote and pass the word along! And add some recommendations.  We probably shouldn't promote too much until we have a bit more content. But it's late here in central Europe, and I'm exhausted from the Germany - Denmark game, which really sent my blood pressure through the roof ...


It looks great!!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> I've finally created the Facebook "What to read page" -- took me a while to figure out what I could and couldn't do, and I'm still not sure I have it right. :/ But here it is:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones
> 
> I've just barely started populating it with outside recommendations and links so it doesn't seem so blatantly self-promotional. So please like and promote and pass the word along! And add some recommendations.  We probably shouldn't promote too much until we have a bit more content. But it's late here in central Europe, and I'm exhausted from the Germany - Denmark game, which really sent my blood pressure through the roof ...


Who were you rooting for? I wanted Denmark to win. Ah, well. Just checked out the the Facebook page. It looks great! Should we all recommend someone else from the promo rather than ourself?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Who were you rooting for? I wanted Denmark to win. Ah, well. Just checked out the the Facebook page. It looks great! Should we all recommend someone else from the promo rather than ourself?


Good idea to cross-recommend. I just recommended yours. Needless to say, I wouldn't mind if someone recommends mine.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I believe the size Chris made it was determined by the requirements of ENT although I could be mistaken.


Sorry I was unclear. Too many stinkin' badges! 

I was just saying that I liked the book/author statistics that Chris put into the ENT badge. I thought it would be cool to incorporate those stats into the 150x150 badge he created for us earlier for our blogs/sites. The ENT badge itself is a little too big (300px) for a blog side bar.

It's probably too late to mess with it now anyway.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'll have an updated badge with the number of authors and books available sometime today. I'm finishing up a few small things on the site (and some of the analytics backend stuff) and have some household chores to take care of, but it will be done, promise.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> 1) First and foremost I have access to the traffic reporting of the site so I'll be able to track how many hits we get, which books they click on, and how they found the site. This information is crucial to me for planning future events and I will of course share it with you all.


Technical question: How will you know which books the visitors click on? It looks like all of the links leave the site and go directly to Amazon. Unless you use a redirector of some kind with click tracking, you won't be able to tell which books were clicked. Analytics won't help for "off site" links.

Are you still planning to link to the individual blog pages you created? I still don't see any way to get to them from the home page or the SSFF page. I don't think it matters really, because your SSFF page has everything the visitor might need. But I thought you mentioned something about including more pages to make Google happy? Of course, by the time Google gets around to spidering the site, the promo will probably be long over anyway.

Sorry if I'm being a pest. I think you are doing a phenomenal job, and I'm thrilled to be taking part in this promo with so many nice people.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

*Analytics* - I spent over an hour last night setting up google analytics properly and then configuring wordpress to track all outbound clicks (google tracks them as events and I can see what page they are sent to). I tested it my having my wife go to the page and click on a random book, when I checked the analytics it showed which page she visited.

*Blog* - planning on it, brainstorming best way to accomplish it without clutter or confusion. (I'm open to suggestions)

*Google Spiders* - I'm pretty sure I've already submitted a sitemap which should take care of that problem, but thanks for reminding me to make sure that was done.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> *Analytics* - I spent over an hour last night setting up google analytics properly and then configuring wordpress to track all outbound clicks (google tracks them as events and I can see what page they are sent to). I tested it my having my wife go to the page and click on a random book, when I checked the analytics it showed which page she visited.


Cool. You are way ahead of me. I didn't know that WordPress had that feature, so thanks for letting me know.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

It's more of a recent-ish google analytics update made simple with yaost's wordpress plugin. Check out this link for it made (mostly)easy: http://winkpress.com/essential/analytics/


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> It's more of a recent-ish google analytics update made simple with yaost's wordpress plugin. Check out this link for it made (mostly)easy: http://winkpress.com/essential/analytics/


Oooh! That's even better! I just looked at the code on the home page and can integrate that technique into my other sites that use Analytics but don't use WP. Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks, the FFSS page is done. Please check it and verify that your name is spelled correctly and that the link to your website is right. PM me any corrections.

http://www.freefantasybook.com/summer-solstice-free-fantasy/


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Good idea to cross-recommend. I just recommended yours. Needless to say, I wouldn't mind if someone recommends mine.


Just done it. Thanks for recommending mine.



chrisanthropic said:


> Ok folks, the FFSS page is done. Please check it and verify that your name is spelled correctly and that the link to your website is right. PM me any corrections.


Woo hoo! Total awesomeness!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok folks, the FFSS page is done. Please check it and verify that your name is spelled correctly and that the link to your website is right. PM me any corrections.
> 
> http://www.freefantasybook.com/summer-solstice-free-fantasy/


Awesome!

*cough* Can you center the banner at the top? 

You have done an absolutely fantastic job.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, Chris! The Summer Solstice page looks awesome!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Awesome!
> 
> *cough* Can you center the banner at the top?
> 
> You have done an absolutely fantastic job.


Done. Image is now full size and centered, had to tweak some coding I'd forgotten about. Thanks for the reminder!



Feenix said:


> Thanks, Chris! The Summer Solstice page looks awesome!


Cool, thanks man. It's been fun.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Nice and classy--doesn't look like a promo page at all. Looks like a fan page for the genre, which it is!
> 
> Nice job!


Glad you guys like it! And please do remember to "like" officially -- the more likes we have, the more serious others will take it. Might also help to make it a favorite and share it to your timeline.

BTW, does anyone want to be added as an admin? Admins can share posts directly to the page, and the more of us who can do that, the less work for me.  Admins can also invite others -- and probably lots of other stuff I haven't figured out yet.

Here's the link again for those who haven't seen the page yet:

http://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm probably wouldn't be huge on posting things, but if you make me an admin i'll happily invite everyone i know to join.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

smallblondehippy said:


> Who were you rooting for? I wanted Denmark to win. Ah, well. Just checked out the the Facebook page. It looks great! Should we all recommend someone else from the promo rather than ourself?


While I have a soft spot for the Scandahoovians (being of Norwegian and Swedish extraction), I live in Germany, so that's my default team when the US isn't playing.

The day before the promo, I will add a link. We need more traffic, though, for it to help much. Maybe if some folks besides me tweet about the page so we can get more likes?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Glad you guys like it! And please do remember to "like" officially -- the more likes we have, the more serious others will take it. Might also help to make it a favorite and share it to your timeline.
> 
> BTW, does anyone want to be added as an admin? Admins can share posts directly to the page, and the more of us who can do that, the less work for me.  Admins can also invite others -- and probably lots of other stuff I haven't figured out yet.


Sure, I'm not on facebook too often but will gladly take part.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

In order for me to make you an admin, you have to like the page and then tell me who you really are.  Anyone listed as a like I can make admin.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Done, as Chris Tarwater.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Chris!

Page is great, but my name is Christiana, not Christina for 3 Witches.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

This is a really amazing website and overall effort.  Thanks for all the hardwork!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Done, as Chris Tarwater.


Ok, I *think* I added you as content manager, check the site again and see if you see an admin area. (I didn't get a confirmation, and I'm new to Facebook pages.)

As to the web site, looks wonderful, but could you change the order of my books to have Shadow of Stone right after Yseult, since they are 1 & 2 in the Pendragon Chronicles? Thanks!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> In order for me to make you an admin, you have to like the page and then tell me who you really are.  Anyone listed as a like I can make admin.


Maya Lantz


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, Maya, tried to make you too a content admin, let me know if it worked!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Ruth it does not appear to have worked.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> Ruth it does not appear to have worked.


Same here unfortunately.

*Misc. Small Updates*
*Smoked porter (beer) is delicious.
*Social icon thingies have been added to the website so once stuff is free please use whatever is relevant to you (facebook, twitter, g+, etc) and try to get others to do the same. Spread like a virus. 
*Anyone know who verlorene-werke.blogspot.de is? She's sent a decent amount of traffic our way today so hopefully it helps us crack the German market during the promo. Could be awesome, we could all invade the top 50 over there since it doesn't take much to get on their charts.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Coolbeans! It would rock to get a decent showing via amazon.de!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had a few sales in Germany, but I think it was solely because of people from the UK working there.  

Doing well in Germany would be very cool!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

You all are impressive. I'm excited to watch your promo! I joined the Facebook page too. Wishing you all lots of success. Great job!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> As to the web site, looks wonderful, but could you change the order of my books to have Shadow of Stone right after Yseult, since they are 1 & 2 in the Pendragon Chronicles? Thanks!


Fixed.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sweetapple said:


> You all are impressive. I'm excited to watch your promo! I joined the Facebook page too. Wishing you all lots of success. Great job!


Thanks! You're welcome to join in next time if you'd like (oh yes, there will be a next time bwahahahahahahha)

Also, sorry for the delay folks, but here's the updated SSFF badge - this one looks a lot better if I do say so myself.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

We're getting closer!

Don't forget to check the google.docs listing for a reminder of sites to notify once your book goes free as well as a few other steps to take such as adding this to your book description:
**** Summer Solstice Free Fantasy ~ June 20-21 2012***
23 authors, 29 books. See the list at: amzn.to/M5YDYb
*
Also, great news - Rose/ePubWorld just forwarded this reply to me from Michael at Free Kindle Books and Tips:



> Thanks for your note - I have a special post setup to go out to the Free
> Kindle Books and Tips blog at 4:00 a.m. Central time on the 20th - you can
> check it out after it posts at www.fkbooksandtips.com - I would appreciate a
> return link on your and the other authors' websites and Facebook pages if
> ...


So we're getting coverage from a few of the larger/popular sites!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> We're getting closer!
> Don't forget to check the google.docs listing for a reminder of sites to notify once your book goes free as well as a few other steps to take such as adding this to your book description:


Would you mind sharing again the google.docs link?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I meant to add that, that's what I get for multi-tasking after midnight.

My last post has been updated with the link.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Same here unfortunately.
> 
> *Anyone know who verlorene-werke.blogspot.de is? She's sent a decent amount of traffic our way today so hopefully it helps us crack the German market during the promo. Could be awesome, we could all invade the top 50 over there since it doesn't take much to get on their charts.


I wrote a guest blog for them, which will be posted a couple of weeks after the promo, so you have me to thank!  And the fact that Yseult was originally published in German translation, so I have a bit of a fan base there / here. When she asked me to do a guest blog, I asked her as a return favor to post about the promo, which apparently she did.

I have no idea why the admin thing isn't taking. I'll try it again. But I've never done a fan page before, so this is all new to me.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks! You're welcome to join in next time if you'd like (oh yes, there will be a next time bwahahahahahahha)
> 
> Also, sorry for the delay folks, but here's the updated SSFF badge - this one looks a lot better if I do say so myself.


Nice work! It's the same size as the old image, so you can just replace the old one if you want. That way, everyone who used the badge HTML earlier will automatically get the new badge on their site.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I think replacing the old one if it's easy to do would be best, I like the new one better. 

And i'm soooo excited for tomorrow to be here, and today is my anniversary so I should really be excited about that instead of this right now. . .


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, I tried several more times to add new admins to the Facebook page, with no luck. Followed all the instructions, typed in your names, password is correct, tried with a different browser, nothing. So I guess for now I'm the sole admin of the GoT page. I'll try it again at some point, just not today anymore.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nifty tomorrow and Thursday to compile a list of the websites, bloggers, etc. that -- out of the goodness of their hearts -- publicize our promo?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Indeed, I've already added a section to the bottom of the google docs for exactly that purpose.  I'll be checking our traffic and seeing what sites are sending folks our way and then add them to the list of people to notify next time.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I raised the price on Talon by $1 to $4.99 and added the Free Fantasy blurb at the bottom of the description. I've been going through and making sure I've contacted everyone we needed to contact individually. I have an interview that I will post tomorrow. My experience is that interviews draw quite a bit of traffic to my site and I'll put the link to the site top and bottom of the interview. 

Chris has done so much work, I can't think of anything else to do so let's all cross our fingers.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> added the Free Fantasy blurb at the bottom of the description.


Looks good but folks may want to make it bold so that it doesn't get lost in the mix, just a thought.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Also at midnight I'll swap out my regular banner and link on the Project Wondeful ads I run.

And I'll go back and bold the blurby thing.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I did the same thing -- raised it to $4.99. Although I put the promo at the beginning of the blurb, in bold. Now, I'm waiting for it to show up.

I've followed all the twitter sites and I should have promos running on the 21st and 22nd, that I had set up before the promo, but which hopefully will drive extra traffic toward everyone.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> I raised the price on Talon by $1 to $4.99 and added the Free Fantasy blurb at the bottom of the description. I've been going through and making sure I've contacted everyone we needed to contact individually. I have an interview that I will post tomorrow. My experience is that interviews draw quite a bit of traffic to my site and I'll put the link to the site top and bottom of the interview.
> 
> Chris has done so much work, I can't think of anything else to do so let's all cross our fingers.


I never got your interview, JR.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I never got your interview, JR.


Yikes. Do you want me to send it to you again? I'm so sorry. Not sure what happened. 

It might be a little late for you to be able to get it up though and I understand if it is.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Yikes. Do you want me to send it to you again? I'm so sorry. Not sure what happened.
> 
> It might be a little late for you to be able to get it up though and I understand if it is.


Yeah, send it again. I just checked my spam folder, and it's not there either. At the latest I can still get it up Thursday, while the promo is still on.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Here we go! I wish everyone the best of luck. It has been wonderful working with you all.

I'll be on the road Wednesday and Thursday, but I'll be able to check in each evening. (I'll be speaking at the BlogPaws pet blogger conference in Salt Lake City on Friday.) I have tweets pre-scheduled for both promo days and I put up a blog post today about the SSFF event. I'll do some of the "day of" stuff tomorrow AM before heading out.

Happy Solstice, everyone!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Yeah, send it again. I just checked my spam folder, and it's not there either. At the latest I can still get it up Thursday, while the promo is still on.


I just sent it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

So, 

The ad is already live on ENT...not sure why since I specified the 20-21 only and that's what was confirmed by the email they sent me...I'm not too happy about that since we're paying for impressions and the freebies don't start for 5-6 more hours...

**Although upon further inspection the ad service (buyads.com) still lists the ad as not being started and says it's had zero impressions...


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Perhaps ENT is in a different time zone than amazon so there it already is the 20th. . . . 

EDIT: And Chris could you please post the link for the google doc again? Thanks.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> We're getting closer!
> Don't forget to check the google.docs listing for a reminder of sites to notify once your book goes free as well as a few other steps to take such as adding this to your book description:
> **** Summer Solstice Free Fantasy ~ June 20-21 2012***
> 23 authors, 29 books. See the list at: amzn.to/M5YDYb
> *


Hi there, here's the googledoc list  
Adding now the promo text to my books... And good luck everyone. I hope we all have a good run!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, although the books aren't free yet our ENT ad is generating some traffic so I'll take that as a good sign...I have to be at work in 7 hours and am trying to resist the urge to stay up...


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Well, although the books aren't free yet our ENT ad is generating some traffic so I'll take that as a good sign...I have to be at work in 7 hours and am trying to resist the urge to stay up...


I was just thinking that you probably won't be getting any sleep  I have an excuse to be up at this time -- I'm in the middle east right now, and it is 9 am. You on the other hand should be sleeping


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> I was just thinking that you probably won't be getting any sleep  I have an excuse to be up at this time -- I'm in the middle east right now, and it is 9 am. You on the other hand should be sleeping


Ah yes, I remember that time difference quite well. I was in Kuwait when my wife and I decided to start self-publishing her books.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ah yes, I remember that time difference quite well. I was in Kuwait when my wife and I decided to start self-publishing her books.


We are in Bahrain right now, and that's when we decided to publish my hubby novels as well. And today is going to be about 108 degrees here, so I guess I will have to stay indoors, which is not good, because all I will do is compulsively refresh the KDP report  Hopefully I won't forget to feed my little toddler 

Oh, what's the hashtag that we should use on Twitter?


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck everyone! It's 8.45am here in the UK and I'm still waiting for my book to go free (I think it's just past midnight Amazon time). 

I've set up my Tweets, done a blog post, notified all the sites and now I'm just waiting for it to go free so I can tweet to all the free book sites and Facebook pages. Anything I've forgotten?

Happy solstice folks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

So, I'm up, and books are just starting to go free, since it's about an hour after midnight over there in Seattle. I will start setting up automatic tweets, etc. 

The hashtag is #freefantasy. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> The hashtag is #freefantasy.
> Good luck, everyone!


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm seeing my books as free on Amazon.de now, but not Amazon.com. What about the rest of you (if anyone is still up)?


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm up! Mine is showing free in the UK but not in the US. Grr, come on Amazon!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Argh. Ok, then I will wait with my Twitter campaign until the books are actually free in the US and go drink my coffee now.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I just woke up. 6 am eastern time and still not free in the US, but free in the UK.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, shoot. Amazon is screwing up our beautiful promo.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm doing some promo targeted at the UK market until Amazon get's its behind in gear over in the US. I've never known it take this long to go free.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I really hope it happens soon, this is making me upset, I only planned on popping on to see if there were a few downloads by now and then going back to sleep, now I can't go back to sleep because i'm annoyed, grrrr.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> I just woke up. 6 am eastern time and still not free in the US, but free in the UK.


Yeah, something is up. Most books are not free yet. My Bleedover is only free because I had it started yesterday. Most of our list still paid.

I just saw a tweet to our promo from:
Free Kindle Books ‏@kindleebooks: 25 Kindle Fantasy Books are free today !!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Is reporting also really slow? I've a rank in the uk but now freebies have registered on kdp yet?


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm FREEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still not. *pout*


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> Is reporting also really slow? I've a rank in the uk but now freebies have registered on kdp yet?


Yes, reporting is being a bit slow. Let's hope things get better soon.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Something weird is going on. I'm still not showing free in the US, but my free download count is going up over there. What the-?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Yey! I'm free too


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still not seeing it for the US, but someone on Facebook told me my books were free now too. Then I will start the Twitter campaign after lunch!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Same here. It's telling me my book is still priced but somebody is downloading them! Can someone in the US confirm if my book is showing free?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I'm still not seeing it for the US, but someone on Facebook told me my books were free now too. Then I will start the Twitter campaign after lunch!


Just looked up your book, and it is showing as Free to me.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, I'm about to start cursing...I just checked and I'm not free anywhere. I checked my KDP status and it's not even showing that I have a freebies scheduled (I scheduled it weeks ago). Not only that but it won't let me schedule to start today...


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Same here. It's telling me my book is still priced but somebody is downloading them! Can someone in the US confirm if my book is showing free?


I saw your book too, and it is also free. I think we are all FREE now. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

EpubWorld said:


> I saw your book too, and it is also free. I think we are all FREE now. Whoo-hoo!


Thankyou so much for doing that. I was getting really worried.



chrisanthropic said:


> Well, I'm about to start cursing...I just checked and I'm not free anywhere. I checked my KDP status and it's not even showing that I have a freebies scheduled (I scheduled it weeks ago). Not only that but it won't let me schedule to start today...


No way! And after all your hard work! Can you at least get it free for tomorrow?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I can, but our promo with ENT is already 25% done...emailing Amazon now but that takes forever to get a reply...GRRRRR...SO ANGRY.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Well, I'm about to start cursing...I just checked and I'm not free anywhere. I checked my KDP status and it's not even showing that I have a freebies scheduled (I scheduled it weeks ago). Not only that but it won't let me schedule to start today...


Oh, no


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, no, Chris! Hope you get it cleared up soon!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, I just emailed them but my hopes are pretty low based on typical response time from them.
Oh well, have to head off to work.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for it to be fixed by them today Chris!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if it matters at this point, Chris, but it looks like the event tracking code is on the home page only. I'm not seeing it on the SSFF page itself, so your outbound link tracking may not be showing everything that's really going on. Perhaps that feature works on a page-by-page basis?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris, I am SO sorry. That just sucks. You worked so hard on this thing.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I have now scheduled hourly tweets until about 10 pm CET (1 pm West Coast), trying to notify a bunch of places that retweet. And I noticed that one of our books is already in the top 100. Congrats, Curtis!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I hope everyone is doing well with the promo. My "secret weapon" has already sent roughly 1000 hits to the site in only 3 hours.

Amazon got back to me quickly which is nice but they're saying I didn't schedule the promo...even though I did schedule it 2-3 weeks ago and even verified it a couple of days ago...I'm going to try to email them back.

Regardless, I'll likely stretch my freebie until the 22 so if anyone else wants to do the same let me know and I'll keep your books up on the main freefantasybook page through then.

**It looks like people are doing well since most of our promo group is in the Fantasy Free Best sellers top 100 list with A LOT of them already in the top 50!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in until the 22nd. There's only 3 problem areas on the web page:

Little Girl Lost isn't free (which you know)

Phoenix Rising link doesn't work. It doesn't go to Amazon, it just gives you a .jpg. 

Gnome Wars isn't free


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Little Girl Lost is mine.
Gnome Wars isn't free and I'm about to email the author.
Thanks for the heads up on Phoenix Rising, I'll fix it right now.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, you're fast! I was just going back through the page to get more specific!

So far, Tillie's at 630 and 3 witches is at 511, so I think we'll be breaking the top 100 with a bunch of books today.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Several books weren't free for me, but I figured that was just Amazon.de for some reason. 

The ones that were free here in Germany I downloaded, help the group and all that.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine are at 656, 789, 880, and 1022. Go team!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I hope everyone is doing well with the promo. My "secret weapon" has already sent roughly 1000 hits to the site in only 3 hours.
> 
> Amazon got back to me quickly which is nice but they're saying I didn't schedule the promo...even though I did schedule it 2-3 weeks ago and even verified it a couple of days ago...I'm going to try to email them back.
> 
> ...


If my downloads improve, I'll stay free, but so far they're too slow to justify it, I'm afraid. 

Edit: But what the heck, if more people staying free an extra day will help draw people to the page, I'll stay free and extra day anyway. It probably can't get worse. If we can get a banner without the date on it, I'll keep it running on Project Wonderful an extra day to try to draw traffic.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> If my downloads improve, I'll stay free, but so far they're too slow to justify it, I'm afraid.
> 
> Edit: But what the heck, if more people staying free an extra day will help draw people to the page, I'll stay free and extra day anyway. It probably can't get worse.


You're at 782. You should be breaking into the top 100 by tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm not sure what you mean by your downloads are too slow?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> You're at 782. You should be breaking into the top 100 by tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm not sure what you mean by your downloads are too slow?


In my experience, downloads should be in the thousands by now not a few hundred. It could still pick up, but my experience is if you don't start getting downloads pretty quickly, then you don't get them. I don't mean to be a big downer, that's just my experience.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> In my experience, downloads should be in the thousands by now not a few hundred. It could still pick up, but my experience is if you don't start getting downloads pretty quickly, then you don't get them. I don't mean to be a big downer, that's just my experience.


We still have some of our larger promotions starting tomorrow as well though. I'm just nervous that I'm screwed out of the major benefit because of Amazon's screw up...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> We still have some of our larger promotions starting tomorrow as well though. I'm just nervous that I'm screwed out of the major benefit because of Amazon's screw up...


Thank goodness we still have promotions tomorrow! That just so sucks that Amazon screwed up.

Is there some way you can take the date off the banner? I can leave it up on PW anyway and am happy to do that, but taking the date off for the third day would probably be helpful.

And I won't whine any more because I'm not doing well. Hopefully, other people are.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I've only done a hundred or so, but I'm at Smashwords. Ah well! Chris, I'M SO SORRY! After all this work!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I got one in Spain! My first ever, lol. 

As for downloads, I saw I was picked up by ENT this morning which is super, only the last time I got picked up by them it was in the afternoon and downloads were rolling in by the hundreds per hour, so I'm not sure how well getting a morning slot will do for me, but i'm still hopeful (and on the bright side i'm already well over the number of downloads for the last group promo I was in so i'm ecstatic about that!)


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> In my experience, downloads should be in the thousands by now not a few hundred. It could still pick up, but my experience is if you don't start getting downloads pretty quickly, then you don't get them. I don't mean to be a big downer, that's just my experience.


I'm not talking downloads, I'm talking ranking. We're all ranking in-between 500-1100 in the overall store, which is great for only being free for a few hours.

IME, on Weds, you need fewer downloads to climb up the rankings. What you need to to break into the top 100 of the rankings and you'll get a huge benefit. It doesn't matter how many downloads get you there.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, he did a great job on the promotion. Let me emphasize that doing well in these things tends to be a "lap of the gods" thing so however I do in this promotion, Chris did a FANTASTIC job. Thank you, Chris!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I'm not talking downloads, I'm talking ranking. We're all ranking in-between 500-1100 in the overall store, which is great for only being free for a few hours.


Well, as I say, that is not necessarily my experience, but hopefully everyone does well.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Chris, I may be a glass half-full girl, but I think this promotion is going GREAT. You did a fabulous job!

I have my promos scheduled for tomorrow, so hopefully, you'll get some action from those!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I also agree, Chris did a FANTASTIC job putting everything together, I would def be willing to promo with this bunch again!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I definitely plan on doing this again...it may not be fantasy every time (we have a horror/weird fiction story as well) but we've put enough work into this that letting it drop seems like a waste. The framework is in place now.

I've been telling Tristan that in my opinion this is the next step for indie publishing - banding together.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

Sophrosyne said:


> Chris, I may be a glass half-full girl, but I think this promotion is going GREAT. You did a fabulous job!
> 
> I have my promos scheduled for tomorrow, so hopefully, you'll get some action from those!


POI picked up Tillie!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, yay Chris! And I think you're right about banding together. 

Ok, for a third day, I'll leave up Yseult and Never Ever After. I've already used up three days for Dragon Time and Shadow of Stone, and in my experience, one day promos usually don't pick up enough steam to have much of an effect, so I don't want to have only one day left.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

I think we are doing really well as a group! I'm so excited about the results: Bleedover had started yesterday and I woke up this morning with Bleedover at #150. I thought I would go down from that number, but since the promo kicked in, Bleedover is on #98. I don't know if it will maintain this rank or move up/down, but I'm just happy to make it to the #100!

Rupture is at #866, which I think is good at such early hour. I think if we continue our promotion efforts we're going to do really well.

@Cris - can I respond about the continuing the promotion till the 22nd by tomorrow afternoon?  Also, would you mind going to the SSFF Facebook page and responding to a recent thread? There's someone who tried to download your book, I said I would look into it. Perhaps you can leave her a note that she can get your book tomorrow??


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Eileen said:


> POI picked up Tillie!


Congrats!

Several of us also got listed on The Best Free Kindle Books:

http://www.squidoo.com/the-best-of-amazon-daily-free-ebooks-kindle-ipad


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> @Cris - can I respond about the continuing the promotion till the 22nd by tomorrow afternoon? Also, would you mind going to the SSFF Facebook page and responding to a recent thread? There's someone who tried to download your book, I said I would look into it. Perhaps you can leave her a note that she can get your book tomorrow??


Done - Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, you guys, you've got to take a look at the top 100 list in fantasy in Germany:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/647907031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last

Woot!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Ok, you guys, you've got to take a look at the top 100 list in fantasy in Germany:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/647907031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last
> 
> Woot!


Man, that is so [email protected]^*ing awesome!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Eileen said:


> POI picked up Tillie!


Yay! 

I have the listmania link big and bold in my prod. desc. so hopefully, it'll get everyone some downloads!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Ok, you guys, you've got to take a look at the top 100 list in fantasy in Germany:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/647907031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last
> 
> Woot!


That's awesome! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Go Aunt Tillie! I just jumped from 1078 to 642 since POI picked you up!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The historical fantasy bestseller list is pretty nice too:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158582011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_2_5_last


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

One nice thing about promotions like this is it gets rid of the tendency to have random stuff on one's AB list. We'll probably all be on each others lists.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Ok, you guys, you've got to take a look at the top 100 list in fantasy in Germany:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/647907031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_6_last
> 
> Woot!


That is so cool! I'm 45 in Germany. Whoop Whoop! Sitting at 549 overall in Kindle Free Store, 49 in Kindle Free Fantasy. Not bad methinks! If only some more of us would get picked up by POI or ENT. Unfortunately ENT picked me up last time so I don't think I'll be lucky twice.

And I second the banding together idea. Count me in for future projects. Chris, you are a star.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> One nice thing about promotions like this is it gets rid of the tendency to have random stuff on one's AB list. We'll probably all be on each others lists.


Well, you guys will.  (I'm only slightly bitter right now but more excited that it's working so well, makes me hopeful to run another)


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

So far!  343 downloads in the US, 8 in the UK, #643 in Kindle books, #17 in Children's > Science Fiction & Fantasy> Fantasy & Magic. Go us!!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> Go Aunt Tillie! I just jumped from 1078 to 642 since POI picked you up!


Yay! I think we'll be breaking the top 100 by this afternoon.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Well, you guys will.  (I'm only slightly bitter right now but more excited that it's working so well, makes me hopeful to run another)


Yours will start tomorrow right so you'll still get at least part of the benefit.

But I feel SO bad, Chris.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Yours will start tomorrow right so you'll still get at least part of the benefit.
> 
> But I feel SO bad, Chris.


I'm actually laughing it off - tomorrow I have a promo for our non-free novel in the series, our kindle fire department posts go up, etc. It won't be quite as good as you guys but should still shoot up the lists a bit.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

If there's a next time, I'd love to join you. I would have this time except I wasn't sure if FIRST CALL would be live by the deadline. (That and I think of solstice as tomorrow, so about the time I was saying to myself "Cool, my story is live so I'll head on over to KB and see if I can get in for solstice," the email arrived from Michael plugging your giveaway.)  

Congrats to all of you. I hope this rocks your sales!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'm actually laughing it off - tomorrow I have a promo for our non-free novel in the series, our kindle fire department posts go up, etc. It won't be quite as good as you guys but should still shoot up the lists a bit.


I had a freebie scheduled on one of my historical novels that I meant to cancel and forgot to. So did I notify anyone? Nooo... LOL

If anyone wants a free historical novel, you can go download Countenance of War. I expect it will be the last time I do it free because I don't think it makes sense for the 2nd in a series. So I should have cancelled it, but the freebie won't hurt anything even though it's not going to help either.   

God, I'm a numpty sometimes.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

FWIW, I think the non-free may be picking up some downloads anyway. If you look at Michael's link, it's sorted by popularity and the non-free books are hanging in there! http://www.amazon.com/mn/search/ref=sr_pg_2?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011&page=2&hidden-keywords=%7CB007UIYEAW%7CB00580V7YU%7CB0080LW02M%7CB00528J7A4%7CB006999LQA%7CB007JX2XU6%7CB0070PJ810%7CB002DGSKVK%7CB005OUHOXM%7CB005C1K1RY%7CB006Q5AY3G%7CB004XTS58I%7CB003OQUOFI%7CB006SJLSDA%7CB0088ZJZBO%7CB006UMIU8G%7CB0072V9HDQ%7CB004U1II%7CB0078Y5UII%7CB006AXG2Z8%7CB007YQ1SY0%7CB0083Q1DAO%7CB004RQ84R4%7CB004I8WPTY%7CB007GAHMH6%7CB004ZQRLS4&ie=UTF8&qid=1340215891&ajr=1#/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011&hidden-keywords=%7CB007UIYEAW%7CB00580V7YU%7CB0080LW02M%7CB00528J7A4%7CB006999LQA%7CB007JX2XU6%7CB0070PJ810%7CB002DGSKVK%7CB005OUHOXM%7CB005C1K1RY%7CB006Q5AY3G%7CB004XTS58I%7CB003OQUOFI%7CB006SJLSDA%7CB0088ZJZBO%7CB006UMIU8G%7CB0072V9HDQ%7CB004U1II%7CB0078Y5UII%7CB006AXG2Z8%7CB007YQ1SY0%7CB0083Q1DAO%7CB004RQ84R4%7CB004I8WPTY%7CB007GAHMH6%7CB004ZQRLS4&ie=UTF8&qid=1340217311


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! That's so exciting! Congratulations to all of you!

Also, we got a nice write up from Free Kindle Books and Tips, but it was while the Amazon screw up happened early this a.m., so there were some complaints in the comment session  But Michael came to the rescue, and hopefully everyone is happy! I'm going to post a thank you note in the comment session.

http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2012/06/20/summer-solstice-free-fantasy-26-free-fantasy-books-from-the-amazon-kindle-store/#comments


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> FWIW, I think the non-free may be picking up some downloads anyway. If you look at Michael's link, it's sorted by popularity and the non-free books are hanging in there!


Holy crap you're right, we're selling copies! (How bad is it that I'm less excited about that than giving them away?  )


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

@J.R. Tomlin 
@purplesmurf

Just saw you're both picked up by ENT! Congrats!!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-9-free-books-for-6-20-12/6714534/


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> The historical fantasy bestseller list is pretty nice too:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158582011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_2_5_last


That is so cool! I'm just so happy for the group.

But I feel really bad for Chris  May tomorrow be our best day ever!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm glad people are getting picked up, it'll be interesting to see if any of it spills over onto those who didn't.

Also, given that sales are "worth more" that freebies in Amazon's algorithms I could come out of this ok as long as the sales keep trickling in from Michael's site.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> @J.R. Tomlin
> @purplesmurf
> 
> Just saw you're both picked up by ENT! Congrats!!
> ...


Ah, thanks for pointing that out. That is normally a big boost to downloads. 

Now if they would just sell me a BotD sponsorship *pouts*

Chris, you might come out the best. As far as I can tell at the moment, we're looking about about a 100 to 1 weighting in the algorithms.

Edit: If Chris and Tristan came out best because of the problem with Amazon that would be funny in a weird and ironical way.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

EpubWorld said:


> Wow! That's so exciting! Congratulations to all of you!
> 
> Also, we got a nice write up from Free Kindle Books and Tips, but it was while the Amazon screw up happened early this a.m., so there were some complaints in the comment session  But Michael came to the rescue, and hopefully everyone is happy! I'm going to post a thank you note in the comment session.
> 
> http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2012/06/20/summer-solstice-free-fantasy-26-free-fantasy-books-from-the-amazon-kindle-store/#comments


That is a really cool write up. Thank you Free Kindle Books and Tips! Is anyone else constantly hitting the refresh button on KDP or is that just me?


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats on the sales Chris! and this maybe my best promo every, something just happened and people are downloading them like hotcakes (also i've had lots of blog traffic which is awesome!), i'm hoping to beat my best 2 day promo of 1398 

As for being free a third day, i'm not sure I can. . . today is the last day of my 90 before I roll over into 90 more and I don't think it will let me schedule anything new till tomorrow hits, which means i'm probably out.

EDIT: And I just got the author marketing club free books e-mail and vaetra and a tale of 3 witches are both listed: http://authormarketingclub.com/members/free-kindle-books-june-20-2012/#section2

So congrats Christiana and DRMarvello!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I see several of us are on page #1 of the Fantasy best seller list which is often helpful. 

My best ever giveaway was 9500 copies and this won't come close but it is improving over the the start. A push from ENT never hurts.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. This is working out great. Chris, you did a fantastic job. I saw you're ranking around 12k in the paid store which is awesome. If I didn't know better, I would almost think you planned it.  I've been checking everyone else out too and like they said, the lists are being dominated. I checked the children's fantasy one and we're all in the top 20. http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155221011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last Great job.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Wow. This is working out great. Chris, you did a fantastic job. I saw you're ranking around 12k in the paid store which is awesome. If I didn't know better, I would almost think you planned it.  I've been checking everyone else out too and like they said, the lists are being dominated. I checked the children's fantasy one and we're all in the top 20. http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155221011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last Great job.


I'm actually worried that those sales are accidental and are all going to turn into returns...


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> I see several of us are on page #1 of the Fantasy best seller list which is often helpful.
> 
> My best ever giveaway was 9500 copies and this won't come close but it is improving over the the start. A push from ENT never hurts.


How do you get to the fantasy bestseller list? Sometimes I find navigating Amazon very frustrating!


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

this has been really great so far, no doubt due to all the hard work and coordination.  Can't believe this is still only day one lol


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

C. S. Hand said:


> this has been really great so far, no doubt due to all the hard work and coordination. Can't believe this is still only day one lol


It's actually been less than 12 hours since Amazon took it's sweet ass time making them all free.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> How do you get to the fantasy bestseller list? Sometimes I find navigating Amazon very frustrating!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158576011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_4

Yes, we're having a GREAT run. 

Thanks Chris!

~ Aithne


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

When someone isn't posting a handy link for you, go to the Kindle Store and at the top menu click on "eBook". On the left side of that page you'll see "Best Sellers". Click on that and it takes you to Amazon best seller lists. You can look at the overall best seller list or drill further down in various genres and sub-genres.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Amazon.it!! Betrovia has broken the Amazon.it server!!  

One download!!

Woot!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Edit: If Chris and Tristan came out best because of the problem with Amazon that would be funny in a weird and ironical way.


But more than deserved! I think it would be great! 

My best freebie run (2 days) was almost 9000, the only time I've gotten picked up by POI. So pretty sure I won't get there this time. But the popularity rankings are great. And I love that fantasy bestseller list. 

Go team SSFF!!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> But more than deserved! I think it would be great!
> 
> My best freebie run (2 days) was almost 9000, the only time I've gotten picked up by POI. So pretty sure I won't get there this time. But the popularity rankings are great. And I love that fantasy bestseller list.
> 
> Go team SSFF!!!


Your book is also #255 overall in the kindle store at less than 12 hours of the book actually being free. I don't know what kind of success you guys have had in the past but that's just blowing my f^&*ing mind!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Feenix said:


> Amazon.it!! Betrovia has broken the Amazon.it server!!
> 
> One download!!
> 
> Woot!


How do you figure out where the downloads are from?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> But more than deserved! I think it would be great!
> 
> My best freebie run (2 days) was almost 9000, the only time I've gotten picked up by POI. So pretty sure I won't get there this time. But the popularity rankings are great. And I love that fantasy bestseller list.
> 
> Go team SSFF!!!


Oh, ABSOLUTE deserved, but still kind of funny. I hope it works out that way.

Edit: Chris, I have a pretty good idea how many downloads it takes to make a nudge on the Pop list. A real success to me is getting enough to get pushed to the top of that. But that's me and not everyone. And I'm more than willing to take whatever works out. It's not something we can control after all.

We gave it our best try and that's all we can do although mostly that "we" was really "you".


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> How do you figure out where the downloads are from?


Ruth, when you go to reports, then month to date, there is a little drop down box and you can change it from amazon.com, to amazon.co.uk, etc to see your sales/freebies from those places.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

sigh. Smashwords is teh ugly stepchild, and because I'm free there and not on Amazon none of the big guys will pick me up. Next time if I don't have a Select book (and after the results of the free run I did last week I doubt I will), I'm not going to bother.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Your book is also #255 overall in the kindle store at less than 12 hours of the book actually being free. I don't know what kind of success you guys have had in the past but that's just blowing my f^&*ing mind!


Really? Cool! Maybe I'll break the top 100 again!

Chris, you're the greatest! And I'm using too many exclamation marks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, Amazon never got back to me a second time, sales have slowed/stopped and a few returns have hit so as far as I'm concerned midnight can't come fast enough, then I can play the F5 game too!

I want to push F5 A LOT!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

purplesmurf said:


> Ruth, when you go to reports, then month to date, there is a little drop down box and you can change it from amazon.com, to amazon.co.uk, etc to see your sales/freebies from those places.


Thanks! And I have downloads everywhere -- except that the 2 I have in Spain are for a previous giveaway ...

LOTS in Germany. If we ever do this again, I will have to contact Verlorene Werke again.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, this is so much fun because the entire group is moving up! I see several in the low 200, pretty soon they will make it to the 100!!!

Chris - I'm glad you are getting some paid sales.

The only problem I'm having: It is almost midnight in Bahrain and I don't want to go to bed


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Feenix said:


> Amazon.it!! Betrovia has broken the Amazon.it server!!
> 
> One download!!
> 
> Woot!


Woo hoo! I still have those brown bars for it. es and fr. 4 in de though.



JRTomlin said:


> When someone isn't posting a handy link for you, go to the Kindle Store and at the top menu click on "eBook". On the left side of that page you'll see "Best Sellers". Click on that and it takes you to Amazon best seller lists. You can look at the overall best seller list or drill further down in various genres and sub-genres.


Ah, now I get it. Thanks.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Woo hoo! I still have those brown bars for it. es and fr. 4 in de though.
> 
> Ah, now I get it. Thanks.


I didn't know either until someone explained it to me. I'm a whiz at repeating what someone else teaches me.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't even give novels away in Spain, sad but true.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> My best freebie run (2 days) was almost 9000, the only time I've gotten picked up by POI. So pretty sure I won't get there this time. But the popularity rankings are great. And I love that fantasy bestseller list.
> Go team SSFF!!!


Maybe you will. ENT picked up 'Never Ever After'


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Right, it's my bed time. I'm going to have to reluctantly turn off my laptop. Here's to loads of downloads when I wake up in the morning!

Good night everyone.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

EpubWorld said:


> Maybe you will. ENT picked up 'Never Ever After'


Ha, you beat me! But my ENT listings have never come close to the one POI listing, so I am still skeptical. 

But I really like the "bestseller" list for historical fantasy right now:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158582011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last

And I have a screenshot in case you missed it: *g*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/specficrider/7410445190/in/photostream/lightbox/

This is so much fun!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

My guess is things are still going well for folks? 
Aunt Tillie was picked up by POI and is sitting at #141 which I'm guessing is the highest in the group. Most everyone else is between the top 200-300 from what I can tell. 

And it's only been 15 hours or less plus we have tomorrow with kindle fire department etc. Here's hoping we can crack the top 100 as a group!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My books are now at #192 #212, #253, and #287, but it's late now in Central Europe and time for me to go to bed. "See" you all tomorrow. I'll post my interview with JR then and try to do some more promoting.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not free on Amazon so I don't get to have all the fun, but here's what it's doing for traffic to my humble little website.










534 clicks from the SSFF page so far and climbing steadily. Plus a couple sales on Amazon. 

Thanks, all -- and especially Chris.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I think if today is any indication then several of us will crack the top 100, right now Gnipper is sitting at 252, and it's still kinda early here (12 hours from the time it went free at around 6:30 to now and i've had 1004 downloads in the US and a couple almost everywhere else). That's pretty darn good!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Tillie's at 141 right now. Keeping my fingers crossed! If I break into the top 100, I'm planning on bringing y'all with me!

These are my download numbers so far, for Tillie:

US: 2545
UK: 345
DE: 23
FR: 1
ES: 1
IT: 1


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. This is going great. I'm a little late to the party--busy all day with day job stuff. But it looks like The Hall of the Wood is doing pretty well. Thanks, everyone.

Coincidentally, The Five Elements (not part of this free push) is going up tonight at Bargain eBooks (http://hollysbargainebooks.wordpress.com/) and will be featured tomorrow on KND.

HOTW will still be free, of course.

Now, need to go do my part to help promo this thing.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Curtis is at #82! So we should be getting a pull into the top 100 throughout. I'm at 113, so hopefully in another hour or two...


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Hi, all!

I posted congrats up-thread (or maybe on a similar thread in the Bazaar?), but I also went back and downloaded just over half of these - thank you!!  I share my Kindle with a tween boy, and while we both like fantasy, a couple weren't age-appropriate. 

Anyhow, best wishes for a bang-up promo, and thanks again fro the free reads!

Cheers,

Kary


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> Curtis is at #82! So we should be getting a pull into the top 100 throughout. I'm at 113, so hopefully in another hour or two...


And i'm hoping the promo's for some of the books ahead of us end at midnight tonight so we get a big pull into the top 100.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

The Hall of the Wood is sitting in the Top 10 in Epic Fantasy.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Epic-Fantasy/zgbs/digital-text/158580011/ref=zg_bs_nav_kstore_4_158576011

It's 225 overall.

It should hit 1,000 downloads momentarily.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> The Hall of the Wood is sitting in the Top 10 in Epic Fantasy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Epic-Fantasy/zgbs/digital-text/158580011/ref=zg_bs_nav_kstore_4_158576011
> 
> ...


That's awesome! We have 7 in the top 11 for epic fantasy! Wooooo! Midnight (PST) cannot come soon enough!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

purplesmurf said:


> And i'm hoping the promo's for some of the books ahead of us end at midnight tonight so we get a big pull into the top 100.


Hmmm... hadn't thought about that. I'll keep my fingers crossed in my dreams tonight. ;-)


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

Chris - 

Thanks so much for all the effort and time that it took to do this!

And to everybody else, thank you for all the tweeting/facebooking/etc.!

I've mailed my list of fans, tweeted, facebooked...hopefully that will help a little.

I've personally done better today than the entire previous month combined on free giveaways of PETER AND THE VAMPIRES (Volume One), and I hope everybody else is having the same success. Christiana Miller is doing awesome - she's #75 as of 10:15PM Eastern.

Thanks again, Chris!

Darren


----------



## Dean Murray (Jan 13, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in and say thanks to everyone and Chris most of all.

A very good run so far, Frozen Prospects broke into the 200's and has had ~800 downloads so far.

I just finished tweeting, facebooking, etc. so hopefully my little push helps a little too.

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

darrenpillsbury said:


> Chris -
> 
> Thanks so much for all the effort and time that it took to do this!
> 
> ...


Oh, wow! I hadn't seen that! Thanks for letting me know! (pause to check...) Cool!

Here are the stats (as of 8:00 p.m. Pacific Time) for all the Amazon books:

Tillie: 75
Bleedover 88

Talon: 135
Gnit-Wit Gnipper: 168
Shadow: 174
Vaetra: 178
Yseult: 192
A Tale of 3 Witches: 194

Red Cross: 209
Never Ever After: 213
Hall of the Wood: 228
Dragon Time: 230
Phoenix Token: 232
Claire: 233
A Little Magic: 235
Rupture: 240
Peter: 261
Circle Spinner: 265
Betrovia: 270
Balislanka 272
Synthesis: 285
Frozen: 287
Splatterism: 288
Prisoner: 333

Gnome Wars (not free) moved up to 917
Little Girl Lost (Not Free): 6498


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Stalking your thread here: Seeing the jump in ranks for those not free makes me curious about how a paid group promo might work. Just a blitz group promotion of paid titles might also work really well? 
You guys are doing great!!! Well done.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sweetapple said:


> Stalking your thread here: Seeing the jump in ranks for those not free makes me curious about how a paid group promo might work. Just a blitz group promotion of paid titles might also work really well?


Shhhhhhhh....


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Shhhhhhhh....


lol! I was thinking the same thing....

This is an awesome group you've pulled together, Chris. Can't say THANKS! enough.

~ Aithne


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Ditto the paid questions. I'd really like to be able to take Tillie out of Select, but I think that's only going to work with paid promos. However, while I know a lot about free promos, I know nothing about paid promos.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll blame it on the fact that I'm not a creative-type (I'm not the writer here folks) I'm an obsessive organizer...fueled by caffeine and beer.

Speaking of which,

JR - here is the updated banner with the dates removed. I just got home from my usual 12 hour shift so I didn't have too long to play with it. (To be honest I kinda like it better than what we paid for...)









*Also, I'll compile the running list of people willing to extend their freebies through the 22nd tomorrow while I'm at "work". The freefantasybook.com/summer-solstice-free-fantasy page will stay around but the front page will be trimmed on the 22nd of any books not still free so let me know if you want to stay in.*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Also, yes, I now have a few ideas in mind for possible promos that don't require "free" but gimme a few days to catch up with this and I'll share some thoughts.


----------



## Dean Murray (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm happy to extend mine through the 22nd or longer 

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Curtis is at #82! So we should be getting a pull into the top 100 throughout. I'm at 113, so hopefully in another hour or two...


Oh, that's nice that we got as high as #82. Thanks for letting us know  Downloads slowed down a bit, so we are at #95 at the moment (cute kitten keep passing us )... But I'm still happy to be at #100.

And you are at the moment at #58!!! Congratulations! I think you will make to the top 10 today!! It is so fun to see everyone coming close to the top. There are a few others that are in the low 100's so I'm sure they will make to the top 100 list soon. And Chris is at the 6000's paid, which is great!!

I think the promo is going really well, and that all of us were lucky to come together - it is such a great group of hard-working authors! Everyone is committed, and that makes such a difference!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I was thinking about it too, 1 book making top 100 (or even top 250) is pretty damned good. 20 something books taking over the top 300 as a group? That's just awesome!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm hoping we continue to get bloggers picking us up tomorrow. The big ones that I expected to pick me up tomorrow, picked me up today. But I'm hoping that some more will come through tomorrow.

I know when I download a book from a group promo, I try to find the other books in the promo to download as well. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we all continue climbing!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

The "big" one we have going on tomorrow for sure is the 2 posts on Kindle Fire department which I've heard great things about traffic-wise. Also, given the success of some of the books in the promo I'd expect at least a couple more showing up on ENT tomorrow.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm on through the 22nd.

I got this note from Michael Gallagher, please re-tweet his link for the promo and share the FB link. He's a great guy for picking us up and spreading the word. Also, make note of the new weblink for free book notifications:

Thanks for your note - I had a special post go out to the Free Kindle Books and 
Tips blog at 4:00 a.m. this morning for all of the books for the Summer Solstice 
giveaway - you can check it out at http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2012/06/20/summer-solstice-free-fantasy-26-free-fantasy-books-from-the-amazon-kindle-store/ 
- I would appreciate a return link on your and the other authors' websites and 
Facebook pages if possible. This post was sent out to over 275,000+ active 
readers of the blog, and I hope each of you are able to reach thousands of new 
customers today for these books and your other works!

It also posted across our social media pages:

Facebook: www.facebook.com/fkbooksandtips
Twitter: www.twitter.com/fkbt

If you have any author friends who would also like to be featured on the blog, I 
would appreciate your pointing them to the author notification page of the blog 
at http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/for-authors


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> The "big" one we have going on tomorrow for sure is the 2 posts on Kindle Fire department which I've heard great things about traffic-wise. Also, given the success of some of the books in the promo I'd expect at least a couple more showing up on ENT tomorrow.


Tillie is #55  We dropped to #99, but I hope once the list refresh, we may gain a few spots. Anyhow, I'm happy that we made to #100, but would be nice to keep it that way  We'll see. Rupture is at #230, the highest it has ever gotten, so that's great news too!

Hopefully more ENT and POI (I'm still hopeful for a mention there) will give us more mentions today...

Chris - I know you said the big one for today is KFD, but aside from them, is there anyone else who's posting today? I think most of the ones I notified posted yesterday...


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I'm on through the 22nd.
> 
> I got this note from Michael Gallagher, please re-tweet his link for the promo and share the FB link. He's a great guy for picking us up and spreading the word. Also, make note of the new weblink for free book notifications:
> 
> ...


Yes, Michael did a wonderful job - so anyone who can RT/Facebook/Link to his post it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Besides KFD we have possibly Free Ebooks Daily (I just sent her a reminder email) as well as about a dozen facebook pages and 3-4 misc. pages I didn't hit up yesterday since I wanted to (wait until my book was free  and) spread out our attack a bit and not blow it all on the first day.  I don't know that it will make a huge difference but I've noticed that we have momentum as a group and that sometimes getting pushed by a dozen smaller sites can make a huge impact.

As always though I kind of winging it as I go along (and freaking out about Amazon's mistake).

And with that, time for bed. To work in 5 hours.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the updated banner, Chris. We haven't gotten much in the way of clicks but sometimes those take a while to build. I have that one running now.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

BTW, Yseult is #51 on the Non-Fiction list!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I am SO GLAD I participated in this! My benefits were modest compared to some of yours, but then again I was starting in a lower place than most of you . . .

I hit #264 in the Free Store (still rising, but probably too slowly to come close to the Top 100)
#20 Free Fantasy at amazon.com
#10 Free Fantasy in Germany (English books)
#10 Free Historical Fantasy at amazon.co.uk
and, briefly --- #2 in Free Historical Fantasy at amazon.com!
Also: _Balislanka's_ up from 0 likes to 2, and
The sales of _all three books_ in the Raingun series have increased sixfold!!

What a great idea this was!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone. I'm currently sitting at 242 in the free kindle store and 24 in fantasy. Not too shabby considering this is my first release. 

Good luck for day two!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, cool! I just checked out my ranking in all of Amazon's stores, in the overall store:

Overall Rank in Amazon:

Amazon US: 48 
Amazon UK: 59 
Amazon DE: 300 
Amazon IT: 746
Amazon ES: 439
Amazon FR: 1525


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> BTW, Yseult is #51 on the Non-Fiction list!


Non-fiction How weird. I didn't do that.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know if I ever cracked the top 100, but three of my books are in the hundreds now. 

Never Ever After 140
Shadow of Stone 173
Yseult 192

After breakfast, I'll send out some more tweets and stuff. 

@Chris - for the extra day, I'll keep Yseult and Never Ever After in but take Shadow of Stone and Dragon Time out, ok?


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I just extended Betrovia to go free on the 22nd.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Just woke up and saw that Gnipper is sitting pretty at 115, and Tillie was at 31!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes! Never Ever After is #99!!!!

Woot!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, I'm awake and Little Girl Lost is free! I'm at #6,500 or so and downloads are low but it's still early so hopefully they pick up as folks wake up. 6,500 isn't a bad place to _start_ from though.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Chris (and whoever else might know the answer) question about our kindle fire dept ad, 1. is it up yet? 2. will it be on their main page bc i keep looking for it but i'm not sure where to look. . .


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, and my interview with JR is up too:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/06/21/interview-with-indie-author-j-r-tomlin/


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Just scheduled Circle Spinner and Other Tales to stay free through June 22nd. 

Noticed that my ranking is moving up again - must be all you folks waking up in the US. (Some of us have been up for hours already!)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

The Kindle Fire Department posts are split into two, both on the main page as far as I know.
I'm on my way out the door so don't have time to find the email, but I want to say the first one goes up early afternoonish (Eastern Standard Time) and the other around 4pm EST.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

ah ok, sounds good i'll stop looking for it now then


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

This is crazy - probably the most fun I ever had with a free promo. The Children's/YA list has all of us up there - #6 - Gnit-Wit, #8 - A Little Magic, #9 - Phoenix Token, #11 - Powerless, and #12 - Frozen Prospects. Fantastic to wake up and read about everyone's awesome successes.

I can extend my promo until tomorrow and if you need a filler book, I have another one which is perma-free. Fantastic job Chris and everyone else. Great, million dollar idea and definitely makes me want to do another one.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

We've got 3 books in the top 100 right now: Tillie (32), Bleedover (80), Never End After (100)! Great! And if we keep climbing up, it is possible that others join us soon!

@Chris - please put me in for Rupture one more day. I will let you know about Bleedover this afternoon.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

I'll make a decision later in the day here in England.  Difficult to judge momentum as when the US wakes up things begin to move in a major way.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Chris -- Little Girl Lost just got picked up by ENT


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

EpubWorld said:


> Chris -- Little Girl Lost just got picked up by ENT


Just saw that on ENT. Hopefully that should send your downloads way up!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> The Kindle Fire Department posts are split into two, both on the main page as far as I know.
> I'm on my way out the door so don't have time to find the email, but I want to say the first one goes up early afternoonish (Eastern Standard Time) and the other around 4pm EST.


Well, it turns out that we'll have more time to benefit from that! So that's good. Let's take the good where we can find it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Just saw that on ENT. Hopefully that should send your downloads way up!


Yeah, I'm doing ok so far. Started the day at 6,500 and am now sitting at 1,500 or so with a slow but steady stream of freeloads. Traffic to the site has slowed quite a bit but I'll be posting to a bunch of facebook pages and a few others in the next couple of hours (need to get settled at work so I can ignore it for a bit)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Talon sitting side by side with Martin (on the Epic Fantasy list) always gives me a certain thrill even though I know it doesn't mean a darn thing.  

Edit: Do you suppose someone in Spain would take one of my books if I went over there and begged?


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had my first ever downloads in Italy! Now the only BBOS I have left is in France.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Talon sitting side by side with Martin (on the Epic Fantasy list) always gives me a certain thrill even though I know it doesn't mean a darn thing.
> 
> Edit: Do you suppose someone in Spain would take one of my books if I went over there and begged?


Can you beg in spanish?


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Just had three downloads in Italy! Whoop whoop!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Can you beg in spanish?


I can hold out a book and intone "Por favor" piteously. I even KNOW people in Catalonia and even they won't take my books.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Non-fiction How weird. I didn't do that.


I know, it's a weird Amazon thing. Last week, they had 3 Witches in Children's. I have no idea how or why they shift them around.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

How is it looking for everyone else? I'm sitting at #787 overall. The number of downloads is still low but the rank is climbing quickly.  If I can hit the top 250 I'll feel satisfied (and not so p*ssed at Amazon about yesterday).

Also, I found the email, our posts on KFD go live at approx. 4pm and 7pm (EST) today so sticking it out through the 22nd could be good for that reason as well (if it generates traffic that is).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Is anyone else totally unable to log into Twitter? I can't connect with it at all.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Is anyone else totally unable to log into Twitter? I can't connect with it at all.


Yeah, my wife just said it's been down all day.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> How is it looking for everyone else? I'm sitting at #787 overall. The number of downloads is still low but the rank is climbing quickly. If I can hit the top 250 I'll feel satisfied (and not so p*ssed at Amazon about yesterday).
> 
> Also, I found the email, our posts on KFD go live at approx. 4pm and 7pm (EST) today so sticking it out through the 22nd could be good for that reason as well (if it generates traffic that is).


Tillie's at 33 overall, but trying to get 3 Witches to crack the top 100 is moving slow as molasses. It's at 154.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Is anyone else totally unable to log into Twitter? I can't connect with it at all.


Same here. Twitter seems to be completely down.

I've slipped out of the top 100, boo hoo. *g* Actually, I'm just very glad to have made it in again, and hoping that as a result the post freebie sales will be a bit more long-lasting this time. Since Amazon changed the algorithms in March, it's been kinda sad.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Is anyone else totally unable to log into Twitter? I can't connect with it at all.


Yep, Twitter has been down all day. That means we've lost a valuable promo outlet. I had loads of Tweet activity scheduled for today.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Did everyone clear your history cache for Twitter? I was just there and it worked fine.

~ Aithne


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Twitter is back up.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Even though things are a bit slower today, I'm not complaining. We've got back to the top 100, but we are slipping away, have gone from #80 to #84. Rupture was as high as #190, but it is back at #205. I still think they are great rankings, and with the KFD and other sites push later on, plus our Twitter efforts, we may be able to climb up and get more downloads.

I'm really thrilled with the promo!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Wooo! First 1 star review complaining that the clearly marked short story is too short!  I think it's funny and it was expected.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

If anyone here is on Reddit you can vote up our promo in two different places! I didn't even start these ones, which is good because Reddit can be fickle about that.

You can see the threads

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/vcb34/29_free_fantasy_novels_for_kindle_on_620_and_621/
. Both are providing us a bit of traffic right now so please upvote if you have a reddit account.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a reddit account but since I never use it I'm not sure how you upvote. Don't see a button for it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I have a reddit account but since I never use it I'm not sure how you upvote. Don't see a button for it.


I rarely use it either, still new to it but there should be a little robot looking dude with an up/down arrow. Click the up arrow.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! I'd never noticed the robot dude. Both upvoted now. I'm adding comments about extending the free days since they both mention the dates.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Wooo! First 1 star review complaining that the clearly marked short story is too short!  I think it's funny and it was expected.


Most short story writers seem to end up with at least one of those. Do people not understand the concept of a short story or what? 

But, yeah, it happens.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Wooo! First 1 star review complaining that the clearly marked short story is too short!  I think it's funny and it was expected.


Yeah, that happened to me with 3 Witches, people liking the story but pissed about the shortness. So, I've had to put in three places (very clearly and even bolded) that the story was a short. I even bolded that it was between 54 and 62 pages long.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Most short story writers seem to end up with at least one of those. Do people not understand the concept of a short story or what?


Nope, or at least not very well.

But it seems to help if you put some reference to "short story" in the actual title. I have three short story collections on Amazon, and all of them have "short stories" in the subtitle, which I listed with the title when I uploaded them. So I get reviews complaining about the length, but they tend to say something like "I knew these would be short but ..." I haven't gotten any 1 star reviews for the length yet, knock on wood. I'm sure it will still happen.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

First KFD ad is up: http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/06/free-fantasy-books-part-1-621.html


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay!

I just did another check on Tillie's stats, and this is where she's at:

Overall Rank in Amazon (6/21/12)	

Amazon US: #30 Overall, #2 Genre
Amazon UK: #11 Overall, #1 Genre
Amazon DE: #136 Overall, #1 Genre
Amazon IT: #122 Overall, #1 Genre
Amazon FR: #2048 Overall, #3 Genre
Amazon ES: Stats missing


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I really need to add Greg to my Christmas list! 

http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-9-free-books-for-6-21-12-2/6714571/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hopefully between Betrovia being picked up by ENT and our first KFD post going live we all see some spillover and more downloads ...for myself I'm pretty happy with the results so far.



Feenix said:


> I really need to add Greg to my Christmas list!
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-9-free-books-for-6-21-12-2/6714571/


OOh, Tillie and Yseult both got picked up in that batch too! Let's hope for the spillage!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Great, everyone!

Chris -- I think I will go on to the 22nd with Bleedover and Rupture. Why not?


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Now if only an ebook that's been out for 5 years wasn't free today 

http://www.amazon.com/Cats-Paw-ebook/dp/B002EZZJSM/ref=zg_bs_158582011_1


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Feenix said:


> Now if only an ebook that's been out for 5 years wasn't free today
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cats-Paw-ebook/dp/B002EZZJSM/ref=zg_bs_158582011_1


Yeah, that one ruined my top 3 slots in historical fantasy. *pout* But I have a screen shot! 

And Never Ever After is back up to #100!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> OOh, Tillie and Yseult both got picked up in that batch too! Let's hope for the spillage!


Oh, cool, I didn't notice! Goodie! (I was watching the Czech-Portugal game.)


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, i've got to say I don't think being picked up by author marketing club does much. It's a new one to me but didn't seem to add any oompff to my downloads. I was at 115 when I woke up and then 125 most of the day but now i'm starting to slide, so we'll see what KFD does. . .but overall a highly successful promo! 

Sadly I will not be staying free another day as I don't think I can schedule any new promos till tomorrow, but next time def count me in!


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

It has been a wonderful ride.  I'm going to finish with the original date and hope that we all definitely do another promotion together.

Chris thank you so much for all the work you have put into this!  Maya thanks for the delightful review and interview, everyone else thanks for some wonderful and exciting stories and the spill over downloads from the big fish! ;p

Good luck to everyone on tomorrow's ride!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@purplesmurf and @CS Hand - no worries about extending, thanks for participating in the main portion.

I'm happy, we just hit #295 overall, #4 for short stories, #32 overall fantasy.

Seeing as how most of the group is at #31 and up I don't feel like I missed too much yesterday


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

So, our second post on KFD has been posted - good luck everyone!

Here's what I got from them:


> Hi Chris, here's part two of the post: http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/06/more-free-fantasy-books-part-ii-621.html
> 
> I'd highly recommend that you and the other authors Like, share, and comment on the posts on Facebook to help maximize enthusiasm for them. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't get picked up by a single site, not even in the group ones. Oh well. Better luck next time.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I didn't get picked up by a single site, not even in the group ones. Oh well. Better luck next time.


We're not free on Amazon.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Meilin and GPB since both of your books are free without KDP do either of you want to keep being listed on the page for an extra day with those of us extending through the 22nd?

Which also brings up my next point, are people getting enough traffic that they feel confident with extending for another day?
I'm still seeing decent traffic myself since we just hit #166 overall, #1 in fantasy series, #1 in short stories, and #14 in overall fantasy...but before I start preparing for the transition I want to make sure people are still up for it.

As of now I have the following:

*Yes:*
Little Girl Lost
Bleedover
Rupture
Betrovia
Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead 
A Tale of 3 Witches (is this correct Christiana?)
Yseult
Never Ever After: Three Short Stories
Claire: the Lost Fae
Circle Spinner and Other Tales
The Phoenix Token
Frozen Prospects

*No:*
Splatterism
Shadow of Stone
Dragon Time and Other Stories
Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague

*No Answer:*
Talon of the Unnamed Goddess
Balislanka
Vaetra Unveiled (The Vaetra Chronicles)
The Hall of the Wood
A little Magic
A Circle of Iron
Powerless: The Synthesis
The Red Cross of Gold:. Books I & II (Assassin Chronicles)
Gnome Wars (Wee Adventures of the Fae Realm)
Scryer's Gulch: Magic in the Wild, Wild West Vol. 1
The Prisoner
Peter and the Vampires


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, please leave me on there! I'm pushing 1,000 hits to my book page from SSFF. Obviously, it would be better to be free on Amazon, but I consider this a big success!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I thought I'd already said that I"d extend. Sure. Why not?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sweet, I added you guys to the list.

If any of you have other fantasy books that are free, we do have a few slots open to fill those not renewing, just let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll be leaving Powerless for free for a while, so that's no problem.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> I'll be leaving Powerless for free for a while, so that's no problem.


Sweet. Added.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Sweet, I added you guys to the list.
> 
> If any of you have other fantasy books that are free, we do have a few slots open to fill those not renewing, just let me know.


If it's not too much trouble, add New Breed on there (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HEZICE). I'll try to see if I can get a few downloads on there. If not, no big deal. I slipped down a bit in the rankings but oddly enough, moved up on the bestseller list in my category. Still #1 in Germany. lol


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, please keep PETER AND THE VAMPIRES on the list!  Thanks so much!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Chris,

Will you be leaving the Listmania link in your descriptions? I'm thinking that may have helped everyone, but since some won't be free anymore I wasn't sure how you were handling it.

This has been an awesome promo for Claire: the Lost Fae ... more than 2K downloads! First time ever.    

~ Aithne


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Danielle - Consider it added.
Christiana - got it, thanks.
Darren - gladly, it's added.
Aithne - Good point, I guess I'll just make a new listmania list with the updated list and share it.

I'm going to finish up dinner before I jump back on this stuff and then I'll get a new draft of the site prepped, make the new listmania list, etc.

I'm curious, how have the numbers been for folks the past few hours? We've been featured pretty much everywhere we could (unless POI wants to pick someone up) so I'm not sure if we can either 
a) ride out tomorrow since the number of misc. sites that is picking this up seems to continue to grow, or
b) hope for a slow but steady stream of downloads from latecomers.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I've only had about 1000 downloads today. I don't think there's much we can do but ride out what we have out there. I'm still running PW banners but I've only seen about half a down clicks on them. I really can't think of much we can do, but we're bound to get at least some. I'll tweet my blog post which has that interview. It might bring a handful of clicks. I have no thoughts on anything else we could do.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm wracking my brain for any dirty corners of the net to spread this thing to so we'll see what I come up with...but first I must watch the newest episodes of Futurama...but then I promise, back to work!


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, Chris!

Downloads for PETER AND THE VAMPIRES on the 20th were around 950. 

Total on the 21st was around 650.

2-day total: 1600

I've still been picking up around 10 - 20 downloads an hour as of Midnight Eastern on June 21/22.

Considering my book was averaging 40 free downloads a day over the last month (it's perpetually free), I'm extremely happy!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Extending to the 22nd already...


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't extend mine (The Prisoner) since I have already used up the 5 days allowed by Select. (Sorry it took me a while to see the question posted and respond, I've been away from the computer most of the day.)


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone remember the name of the point person for Kindle Fire Dept. promos? She's really nice, she sent me an email but I can't find it. I get way too many emails and if I don't respond to something immediately, it can easily get buried. Anyway, I need to do a search for her email, but I don't remember her name. Thanks!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the point person for Kindle Fire Dept. promos? She's really nice, she sent me an email but I can't find it. I get way too many emails and if I don't respond to something immediately, it can easily get buried. Anyway, I need to do a search for her email, but I don't remember her name. Thanks!


Gadget and her email is [email protected]


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone, at this point these are the only folks I've not heard back from:

Vaetra Unveiled (The Vaetra Chronicles)
The Hall of the Wood
A little Magic
The Red Cross of Gold:. Books I & II (Assassin Chronicles)
Gnome Wars (Wee Adventures of the Fae Realm)
Scryer's Gulch: Magic in the Wild, Wild West Vol. 1


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Gadget and her email is [email protected]


Thanks! That makes my life much easier!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks, I have the updated site prepped and ready to go. I'll update it in about half an hour or so (midnight PST) when the Amazon servers start ending the current promos anyhow.

Also, no need to update the listmania links as I've just edited the list and removed those no longer participating (You may want to edit the dates listed in the description though).

Here's what I currently have in the description:
**** Summer Solstice Free Fantasy ~ June 20-22 2012***
20+ Free Books See the list at: amzn.to/M5YDYb*

If anyone I haven't heard from plans on keeping their book free for another day just let me know and I'll add it back.
**I also may just search for some books that meet our criteria to add to the page just to keep the numbers up...


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Ok folks, I have the updated site prepped and ready to go. I'll update it in about half an hour or so (midnight PST) when the Amazon servers start ending the current promos anyhow.
> 
> Also, no need to update the listmania links as I've just edited the list and removed those no longer participating (You may want to edit the dates listed in the description though).
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks.  Now I'm off to get some sleep.... 'Twas a wonderful day. Finished with 2200 downloads. Amazing!

~ Aithne


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Chris, sorry for the inconvenience but I decided to pull the plug on Bleedover. Downloads have slowed drastically, so I think it is time to come off free. Would you please remove it from the list?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Hi Chris, sorry for the inconvenience but I decided to pull the plug on Bleedover. Downloads have slowed drastically, so I think it is time to come off free. Would you please remove it from the list?


Done.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, Chris!! 

So Bleedover ended at #136 overall, #1 Dark Fantasy, #2 Scifi Adventure, #4 Horror, #3 SciFi, with 6,185 downloads. My promotion started a day earlier, on the 19th, but it was the SSFF that gave Bleedover a good push, helping Bleedover stay in the Top 100 list most part of days 20th and 21st.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the details Rose, glad to hear it!  So far the results have far surpassed my expectations.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are my numbers so far: 

Never Ever After: 3970 (still free)
Yseult: 3448 (still free)
Shadow of Stone: 2602
Dragon Time: 2562 

Yseult is presently #128 and Never Ever After #135 in the free Kindle store. And we have 11 of the top 20 slots in free fantasy.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, at this point these are the only folks I've not heard back from:
> 
> Vaetra Unveiled (The Vaetra Chronicles)


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, Chris. I was already scheduled to be free through the 22nd, so you can add Vaetra Unveiled back in or not. I've gotten over 4,000 downloads as of this morning, so things are looking good.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Just posted this on some FB pages.

Some Authors have Extended Their FREE Days: (06.22.2012) A whole #Listmania page of #freefantasy! amzn.to/M5YDYb One-Click @ bottom of page gets you 20 #FREE #ebooks


I realize it's the Listmania page instead of the website, but I thought I'd tease folk with 'One-Click' gets you 20 books.   Also posted to Twitter...will do more this afternoon. (#amstillhavingfun)


~ Aithne


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, Chris. I was already scheduled to be free through the 22nd, so you can add Vaetra Unveiled back in or not. I've gotten over 4,000 downloads as of this morning, so things are looking good.


I'd thought you would still be free so Vaetra wasn't removed anyhow.

Holy Crap! I just checked for the first time today and Tristan's book is #104 in the store! We've never come close to the top 100 before - Woo!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just to give you some feedback......
I don't believe that I observed any promotions about this.
But I just stumbled across this thread, took a look at the offerings and made several selections of those still available (that I don't already have).
So (from a reader) thanks for doing the promotion.
I always like to be introduced to authors new to me.

Just sayin......


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Holy Crap! I just checked for the first time today and Tristan's book is #104 in the store! We've never come close to the top 100 before - Woo!


Wow, no kidding. Yseult is now #89 and Never Ever After #95!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, Geoff! Hope you enjoy them. 

By the way, KDP reports are currently down for maintenance.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

The promo seems to be working. I've charted my numbers for Tillie over the last three days, and this is where they are, so far:

Overall Rank in Amazon (6/22/12) 
Amazon US: #20 Overall, #1 Genre 
Amazon UK: #3 Overall, #1 Genre
Amazon DE: #121 Overall, #1 Genre
Amazon IT: #128 Overall, #2 Genre
Amazon FR: #2757 Overall, #4 Genre
Amazon ES: Stats missing

Downloads:
US: 13205
UK: 3871 
Germany: 143
Italy: 8
Spain: 5
France: 2


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

As of 1:30PM CDT, here's Betrovia's numbers:

#114 Overall Free
#1 Epic Fantasy
#2 Historical Fantasy

Amazon US: 2673
Amazon UK: 56
Amazon DE: 12
Amazon IT: 5 (Betrovia has never been downloaded via the IT server before!)

BBOS of ES and FR


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Feenix said:


> As of 1:30PM CDT, here's Betrovia's numbers:
> 
> #114 Overall Free
> #1 Epic Fantasy
> ...


I'm not sure I ever mentioned here that your interview is up on my blog and has been since the start of the promo. I've tweeted the link as well.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

yeah, we're sitting at 107 overall, and have been all morning...so close but at least we're stable. helping someone move today, so limited internet access.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, Talon never got very high in the ratings and is slipping from where it did get quite rapidly, but I would say overall it's been a great promotion. Thanks everyone, but especially Chris!

It's been a great group.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, this was some fun. I never broke into the top #100 overall but for the past few days I've been sitting in the top 10 spots in the children's fantasy and love and romance. My numbers:

Amazon US: 2041
Amazon UK: 85
Amazon DE: 20
Amazon FR: 1
Amazon ES: 1 
Amazon IT: 3

#1 in Children's Fantasy and Love and Romance in Germany. Closest I will ever get to the paid #1 spot. 
#4 in Children's Fantasy in France and #6 in their teen love category.
#12 in Children's Fantasy in Spain. No rankings in Italy.
#21 in Children's Love and Romance in UK and #30 in Children's Fantasy there.

Overall, wonderful scores. Hopefully some people read it and give good reviews. Always have to keep hope out there that the people who want to give one stars have computer problems.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm absolutely thrilled with how well this promotion worked! Thank you for setting it up Chris, and thanks to all of you who participated. I'm sure that I did better than I would have alone. I'm proud to have many of you in my "also bought" list.

I didn't track my stats throughout the promotion (I've been on the road for two days and spoke at a conference today), but here's where "Vaetra Unveiled" stood as of about 10 minutes ago:

Downloads: 4,627
#71 in the free Kindle store
#2 in Fiction > Fantasy
#3 in Fiction > Action & Adventure

To any KindleBoards readers who found my book through this thread and downloaded it: Thank you for taking the time to download it and for giving it a try. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! Everyone is doing so well! I'm so happy for you guys!

Rupture has about 2K downloads so far, and it got as high as #190 and now it is at #285. I'm happy with that, because Rupture has been really slow to take off. Hopefully we'll gather some more reviews and get better results in the future free runs.

Thanks Chris for setting this up!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Yseult has slipped down a slot since I last checked, but it is still #90 in the top 100 free list, so I'm quite happy. Especially since I'm all promo-ed out and haven't been doing any publicity work today at all. I think two days pushing stuff is my natural limit. I'm utterly surprised that it managed to climb a little in the top 100 rather than dropping out of sight, given my lack of internet presence today. 

It's been a great promo, and congrats to everyone! I think I might do a blog post about our experience and results, if that's ok with everyone? Of course, I can't give away Chris's secret weapon, since I don't even know what it is, but I can mention some of the other things we did. And of course I would be happy to mention the writers involved and their results, with links. I got an absurd amount of traffic during our promo as a result of my post on how to promote a KDP select freebie, and it could be that some of that fed back into our promo. Writing a useful blog post with wide appeal and lots of links can generate lots of traffic, in my experience.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just got home, we never quite broke top 100 (made it to 104) but are sticking around 113 or so for now which at 5pm on day 3 is pretty damned good. 

I'm all for you writing up a blog post Ruth, I'll likely post some results in this thread in the next few days and may make a guest post on my wife's blog as well. Lemme know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> It's been a great promo, and congrats to everyone! I think I might do a blog post about our experience and results, if that's ok with everyone? Of course, I can't give away Chris's secret weapon, since I don't even know what it is, but I can mention some of the other things we did. And of course I would be happy to mention the writers involved and their results, with links. I got an absurd amount of traffic during our promo as a result of my post on how to promote a KDP select freebie, and it could be that some of that fed back into our promo. Writing a useful blog post with wide appeal and lots of links can generate lots of traffic, in my experience.


I think the blog post is a good idea. I'll probably blog something about my own experience, but I don't plan to write the full story or do a "how to" article like what you are talking about (although I agree that's a great way to generate traffic if your target market is other writers). If you want to use me as a resource for anything, I'm happy to volunteer. Just PM me or get in touch with me through one of the contact forms on any of the sites in my siggie.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

After my first (price-matching) free run, I'd decided to never do it again because the results were so lackluster. I never would have gone along with this if my sales for the first half of June hadn't been abysmal enough to make me reconsider taking a chance. 

Thank you all!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just realized, I've been so busy with this promo that I forgot to download the books I wanted from you guys...off I go.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris, SGvI is off free but ping me offline if you still want a copy. (Same for anyone who missed it, being over at Smashwords.) I think maybe my blurb ain't so good, because I got several hundred page views but only gave away ~250 copies. Well, I suppose that's not too bad an ROI.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Yseult has slipped down a slot since I last checked, but it is still #90 in the top 100 free list, so I'm quite happy. Especially since I'm all promo-ed out and haven't been doing any publicity work today at all. I think two days pushing stuff is my natural limit. I'm utterly surprised that it managed to climb a little in the top 100 rather than dropping out of sight, given my lack of internet presence today.
> 
> It's been a great promo, and congrats to everyone! I think I might do a blog post about our experience and results, if that's ok with everyone? Of course, I can't give away Chris's secret weapon, since I don't even know what it is, but I can mention some of the other things we did. And of course I would be happy to mention the writers involved and their results, with links. I got an absurd amount of traffic during our promo as a result of my post on how to promote a KDP select freebie, and it could be that some of that fed back into our promo. Writing a useful blog post with wide appeal and lots of links can generate lots of traffic, in my experience.


Hi Ruth, I think it is a great idea. Please send me the link when the post is up. I'd also say that one great plus of the promo was for my book Rupture - because it is new and only has one review, it is very hard to get a good free promo. I tried a couple times: one time I got 150 downloads!!! The other time, was better, it got 600 downloads. But without the big sites picking up the freebie, it is nearly impossible to climb the charts and get any visibility, and with this promo Rupture has gotten about 2.2K downloads, which is by far its best results. I'm sure this number is not enough to produce a bump in sales, but a least it has now a bigger chance to pick up reviews. So I'm super happy!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

We're all dominating the Fantasy bestseller list.

Also, Little Girl Lost and Yseult are very high on the nonfiction bestseller list. I think they may be in the top 20.

So far, I've had 20,950 US downloads and 5,520 spread out over the overseas stores. Hopefully, that'll translate into good placement when they go back to paid.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> We're all dominating the Fantasy bestseller list.
> 
> Also, Little Girl Lost and Yseult are very high on the nonfiction bestseller list. I think they may be in the top 20.
> 
> So far, I've had 20,950 US downloads and 5,520 spread out over the overseas stores. Hopefully, that'll translate into good placement when they go back to paid.


Wow! That's amazing! I think you will have an amazing post-free sales bump. And it looks like the sales bump now lasts up to 30 days, so you should have a very very good month. Congrats!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

This has been fantastic fun! Whilst my figures have been quite modest compared to some (around 2000) altogether, I'm still pleased with the results. Huge congratulations to everyone and especially Chris for organising it all. 

When are we doing the next one then?


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

For those making a blog post, in the end I was able to give away 1468 copies of Splatterism, and I'm hoping to get a review or two.  This was a really exciting promo to be part of, and I hope we solidify some sort of group or at least get together soon to do it again!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Chris,
Where should we go to send you the ad money?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> We're all dominating the Fantasy bestseller list.
> 
> Also, Little Girl Lost and Yseult are very high on the nonfiction bestseller list. I think they may be in the top 20.
> 
> So far, I've had 20,950 US downloads and 5,520 spread out over the overseas stores. Hopefully, that'll translate into good placement when they go back to paid.


Those are the kind of downloads that can still give you visibility and sales post-free. Congratulations!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Also, Little Girl Lost and Yseult are very high on the nonfiction bestseller list. I think they may be in the top 20.


Nonfiction bestseller list? I'm confused...



smallblondehippy said:


> When are we doing the next one then?


I'm working on it already...seriously, I have issues.



EpubWorld said:


> Hi Chris,
> Where should we go to send you the ad money?


Anyone still interested in that should PM me and I'll send you the email address.

*NEWS*
I'd love to consolidate our results and made a quick 10 or so question form that I'd be ever so grateful if everyone involved would fill out. I'll take all the responses I get and collect them into an easy to read digest version for us all (which could then be very useful for Ruth's post)

You can find the form here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEE3eEdlb0VxNGNOQnEwNXJ1dGcyVlE6MQ

Also, I was planning on holding off before planning a new promo...but my brain does what it wants and I just try to keep up with it. So, I already have plans for the next promo. Requirements would be a bit different this time and I'm planning on it being a paid promo rather than a freebie based promo. Anyone interested in participating or wanting more info can PM me their emails. I would like to coordinate in private via email for a bit before planning the final stages in a public forum (plus I don't want to clog up the forum here with my constant updates and ramblings).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gah! *pounds head on desk*

Talon is still free!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Little Girl Lost didn't go back to paid until almost 10am PCT...


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the congratulations! I'll let you know what my post-free sales look like. So far, it looks like zero, but I'm hoping that's an Amazon glitch!

Chris, let me know when you're doing your next promo. If I have Ruth done by then, I'll join in. Just a thought, but Lughnassadh/Lammas is in August, which is another big pagan sabbat...

Just a head's up, everyone. I've been talking with eBookSwag about doing a big Samhain promo (around Halloween) for authors who have paranormal elements, fantasy, or magical realism in their stories. If we get a big enough group together, we could also do a Kindle Fire giveaway. Chris, if you want to join forces on it, that would be very cool!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris, you had me at "paid promotion."   I'm in.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Thanks for the congratulations! I'll let you know what my post-free sales look like. So far, it looks like zero, but I'm hoping that's an Amazon glitch!
> 
> Chris, let me know when you're doing your next promo. If I have Ruth done by then, I'll join in. Just a thought, but Lughnassadh/Lammas is in August, which is another big pagan sabbat...
> 
> Just a head's up, everyone. I've been talking with eBookSwag about doing a big Samhain promo (around Halloween) for authors who have paranormal elements, fantasy, or magical realism in their stories. If we get a big enough group together, we could also do a Kindle Fire giveaway. Chris, if you want to join forces on it, that would be very cool!


You have to remember that it takes between 24 and 48 hours for any post-sale bounce to come into play. Give it time.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm interested in being in the loop about future promos.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Two days later I've got 3 sales and 1 return  . I'm hoping that I'll get a few more sales on Sunday.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

General consensus says that 3-5 days after the promo ends is the best day for sales. My experience shows that weekends tend to suck for sales (could just be me) so given that I'd say mon/tues is when we should be seeing some results.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> Just a head's up, everyone. I've been talking with eBookSwag about doing a big Samhain promo (around Halloween) for authors who have paranormal elements, fantasy, or magical realism in their stories. If we get a big enough group together, we could also do a Kindle Fire giveaway. Chris, if you want to join forces on it, that would be very cool!


Heh, Samhain would be great for me, given the Irish connection in the Pendragon Chronicles and the stories in Never Ever After. I'd love to participate!

I would also be all for a paid promotion, Chris. Count me in!

We were out today, but when I checked the sales this morning, I already had almost 20 sales on Shadow of Stone and Dragon Time. I make it a point not to check my sales more than once a day except during a promo, so I don't know what they are now. *g*

I will get back to you all about the blog post, but it's weekend, the weather in Central Europe is amazing, and it's Euro Cup.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

By paid promotion, are you talking for free books? Or reduced price books? I'm really interested in doing a reduced price promo, but I'm not sure how to go about it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm talking a promo for books that are reduced price. I have an idea for how to go about it but it may not work at, may not work for everyone, and/or may exclude a lot of people so I'm still sitting on it for a bit. Glad to share via email etc once I get a group of folks showing interest.

**I will say that my initial idea would possibly exclude those in Select so...


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I updated my blog to reflect some things about the promo!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> Two days later I've got 3 sales and 1 return . I'm hoping that I'll get a few more sales on Sunday.


Me too. I have 5 sales and 1 return. But I also got my first fan email (from someone I don't know), which made my day. A reader said he really enjoyed the book and wants me to let him know when the next one comes out. That's worth a lot to me, as is the fact that 5,717 readers now have my book on their Kindle and may read it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I might be interested in a promo that was for a reduced price. I am *trying* to get Amazon to do a price match on one of my novels that's not in Select. No joy so far, but hope springs eternal.

I've had four sales and a borrow since the promo and is sitting at #23K in sales rank which isn't terrible. I will check later today to see if the promo improved its rank in the Popularity list which is really what I look for. 3400 freebies usually isn't enough to give a huge boost on the Pop list but on a relatively small list like Epic Fantasy, it is still possible so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'll be interested to see how the promo affects sales...as of now I've got no sales/no borrows. But, It's also $1.99 for a rather short short-story so we'll see.

Tossing this out there again in case people didn't see it and also to guilt trip you into ANSWERING 10 QUESTIONS about the promo. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEE3eEdlb0VxNGNOQnEwNXJ1dGcyVlE6MQ#gid=0

Also, use it to tell me your email if your interested in keeping up with future promos.

Thanks folks!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'll be interested to see how the promo affects sales...as of now I've got no sales/no borrows. But, It's also $1.99 for a rather short short-story so we'll see.
> 
> Tossing this out there again in case people didn't see it and also to guilt trip you into ANSWERING 10 QUESTIONS about the promo.
> 
> ...


You're asking some questions on that which I don't have the answer to yet.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Huh, I sold a copy of Scryer's at Smashwords, which is one more than I usually sell over there. So not a complete bust.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Thanks for the congratulations! I'll let you know what my post-free sales look like. So far, it looks like zero, but I'm hoping that's an Amazon glitch!
> 
> Chris, let me know when you're doing your next promo. If I have Ruth done by then, I'll join in. Just a thought, but Lughnassadh/Lammas is in August, which is another big pagan sabbat...
> 
> Just a head's up, everyone. I've been talking with eBookSwag about doing a big Samhain promo (around Halloween) for authors who have paranormal elements, fantasy, or magical realism in their stories. If we get a big enough group together, we could also do a Kindle Fire giveaway. Chris, if you want to join forces on it, that would be very cool!


These are all great ideas and I'm interested. I also think it is a good idea to have a giveaway. Please keep me posted.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I''ve sold about 30 books since the promo and have gotten a couple of extra borrows (I ignore returns). The biggest seller is the cheapest, the 99c short story collection Never Ever After, but I've also gotten 10 sales total of the two 3.99 novels. So it seems to have worked pretty well for me. 

As to your questions, Chris, I don't keep track of rankings, just sales, so there are a couple of questions I won't really be able to answer. But I'll do my best.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I''ve sold about 30 books since the promo and have gotten a couple of extra borrows (I ignore returns). The biggest seller is the cheapest, the 99c short story collection Never Ever After, but I've also gotten 10 sales total of the two 3.99 novels. So it seems to have worked pretty well for me.
> 
> As to your questions, Chris, I don't keep track of rankings, just sales, so there are a couple of questions I won't really be able to answer. But I'll do my best.


I also only watch rankings after a promotion. And then I usually wish that I hadn't.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had a combo of 74 (sales & borrows) over the last 2 days, and I'm sitting at 3100 right now, but it's been rising. So... I'm hoping it continues to go up.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> I've had a combo of 74 (sales & borrows) over the last 2 days, and I'm sitting at 3100 right now, but it's been rising. So... I'm hoping it continues to go up.


Woot! I wish I could say my ranking was rising too!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Woo! We sold a copy today! Finally! Exclamation!


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

/shy

If there's another group promo, I'd really like to join. Will you organize here? Maybe someone could PM me when things come together?

Thanks!

Kary


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks,

Final update on this for a while unless something new pops up. I hope results made the promo worthwhile for everyone involved. Sales took a bit to pick up but have been higher than normal for all of our books in the series. The promo didn't affect our non-series story at all.

Here are the results regarding hits to the site, referral sites, etc. Let me know if you want anything else and I'll look into it.
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1PcZKpCRskDiBiLZuBiimDTOq_SMV_-WJd_HCsLyngsc

Also, 
I've received promo results for about 1/2 of those involved (total downloads, etc) so if you guys are interested in those you can add yours here and I'll share the results with anyone who participated, just let me know.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEE3eEdlb0VxNGNOQnEwNXJ1dGcyVlE6MQ#gid=0

Regarding the next promo, I'm still sitting on it, recovering from this one, and brainstorming. I'm considering using google+ as a place to discuss this with anyone else interested in such things just so we don't clog up the forum here (and because I like to be secretive  )


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here are the results regarding hits to the site, referral sites, etc. Let me know if you want anything else and I'll look into it.
> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1PcZKpCRskDiBiLZuBiimDTOq_SMV_-WJd_HCsLyngsc


This is cool, Chris. Thank you. I'm basically web illiterate, so I need some help. My website is currently showing 1,099 referrals from the SSFF site, which is obviously a lot more than you're showing in terms of outbound clicks. What accounts for that discrepancy? Is it just different ways of counting clicks?

The outbound clicks also don't seem to correlate with freeloads at all. For example, "Tillie" got a huge number of freeloads but a relatively small number of "outbound clicks." Is this an indication that most downloaders were were finding the books from sources other than the website?

And finally...what is "Secret Weapon"?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

The discrepancy between what your site shows and what the SSFF site shows could be due to "repeat customers" (ie, your site could be tracking multiple visitors whereas this only tracks each visitor once) or it could be that they're using different tracking methods. As far as I can tell there's no real consensus on the "correct" way to do this so variations exist.

Regarding outbound clicks, yes, a lot of the downloads came from other sources such as: any blogs that featured individual books, the listmania list, cross-traffic from other books in the promo, etc. 

"Secret Weapon" is a site I've experimented with and due to the amazing results on the first day I'm not ready to share it quite yet lest it become abused. Dickish of me for sure,  but once it's out it'll lose effectiveness in less than a week guaranteed and I (we) need all the help we can get.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, Chris, for compiling all the data from the promo! I bookmarked it and may want to glean some things from it for a future blogpost.

BTW, the second book in the Betrovia trilogy has reached "beta" stage, and I'm wondering if anyone would like a PDF of it to see how it looks? Again, it's the first draft but it is a complete draft.

Just PM me with an email address, and I'll send a copy to you!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

GPB said:


> My website is currently showing 1,099 referrals from the SSFF site, which is obviously a lot more than you're showing in terms of outbound clicks. What accounts for that discrepancy? Is it just different ways of counting clicks?


One reason for the discrepancy might be because outbound click tracking was only put on the home page, not the "Summer Solstice Free Fantasy" book listing page.

You can tell if you look at the source code for the pages. The home page links include this:



> onclick="javascript:_gaq.push(['_trackEvent','outbound-article','http://www.amazon.com...']);"


That script is what records the "outbound article" events.

The download button links on the SSFF page don't have it.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I forgot to take the big, bolded Free Summer Solstice promo off of my description pages and it wound up being a big mistake. I think it really bit into the paid sales bump that normally happens. I finally took it off and sales picked up a little. 

Chris, what email address do you want us to paypal money to?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I forgot about the bolded info in the description for a bit too...I hope it didn't mess things up too badly for you.  Glad to hear you're doing so well in the UK!

I'll PM you the email address you can send money too.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I just sent the money.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I got my first borrow   This promo rocked!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I just sent the money.
> Normally, after a promotion, I'll get up into the 800-1000 ranking realm sell about 1000 copies (U.S.) before it starts to slide. This time around, I'm in the 2500 range and I've sold about 200 copies. I can't believe I forgot to remove it! Yeesh. Thank goodness for the U.K. though. I've sold about 700 copies there since the promo.


I think something is up with Select. I'm also having very low post-free sales bump with Bleedover. Back in May Bleedover had 7K freeloads and that lead us to 120 post-free sales. This time, after 6.2K freeloads, we've had about 13 sales. I was expecting lower post-free sales bump, but I really thought we'd get at least 30-40. So I'm not sure what's happening.... But many authors are having similar results, there's even a new KB thread of people saying their are seeing unusual low or no sales bump.

On the bright side, I think the promo helped our books overall. We have 4 novels for sale, and since after the promo we doubled the sales we had for the month (from 50 sales to 100 so far). One book that is selling particular well is our "Glitch", book #2 of the Transhuman Series that follows Rupture.

So, while I'm a bit disappointed with our Bleedover, I'm overall very happy with our promo results!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> So, while I'm a bit disappointed with our Bleedover, I'm overall very happy with our promo results!


Me too! My sales last month were 0, so I can say with confidence that the 19 sales I've had this month were all a result of the promo.

But the best thing was having two readers contact me directly and ask when my next book will be released. That tells me at least two readers of the 5,700+ downloaders actually read the book, and that's worth more to me than the sales.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had a total of 79 sales and 5 borrows on Amazon.com since the promo. Since my post free sales went way down in April and May, I'm quite happy with the results. 

I also don't understand the referrals. I had a dozen or so clicks from my blog to freefantasy.com, but nothing showed up on the list. Did I do something wrong? 

I'm working on a blog post about the group promotion now, but needless to say, I will not mention any secret weapons!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I also don't understand the referrals. I had a dozen or so clicks from my blog to freefantasy.com, but nothing showed up on the list. Did I do something wrong?


Nope. Things get tracked differently. There were quite a few referrals from "unknown" sources so yours may have been lumped in there. 
As far as the "secret weapon", PM me if you're interested in more info. I like treating it like a big deal but it's more a joke than anything. I'll share with y'all but still prefer to keep it somewhat on the down low for now.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> I think something is up with Select. I'm also having very low post-free sales bump with Bleedover. Back in May Bleedover had 7K freeloads and that lead us to 120 post-free sales. This time, after 6.2K freeloads, we've had about 13 sales. I was expecting lower post-free sales bump, but I really thought we'd get at least 30-40. So I'm not sure what's happening.... But many authors are having similar results, there's even a new KB thread of people saying their are seeing unusual low or no sales bump.


I hope it is an Amazon glitch and not because they've reconfigured the algorithms to further erode the post-free bump. The thing that worries me, is that the download numbers are consistent with the ranking.

It's just really odd that my U.K. sales are twice my U.S. sales after a promo. Especially since my U.K. freeloads were 1/3 the U.S. freeloads. Although I'm very happy about that outcome. But I think Amazon may have gone too far in making their U.S. algorithms suck.

Either that, or the U.S. paranormal market is more finite than I thought.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Since our promo days, I've had 8 sales, 2 borrows in the US and 6 sales in the UK.  Which makes me happy because before, I had had no sales for the past month or two.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Small update - probably the last one for real this time. Stop laughing, I'm serious.

I created a google docs template checklist for managing your KDP Select free promos. It has all of the sites listed, their addresses, and a little box to check to keep track of who you've contacted (and if they featured you). It also has the twitter folks you should contact, etc.

Let me know if I've missed anything.

https://drive.google.com/previewtemplate?id=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFBHTm90ZE1Edi1TSUpzc1ZPQWxIVUE&mode=public


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I created a google docs template checklist for managing your KDP Select free promos. It has all of the sites listed, their addresses, and a little box to check to keep track of who you've contacted (and if they featured you). It also has the twitter folks you should contact, etc.


Nice work! That will be a great resource. Thank you.

It took me a few tries to get to it. I guess you have to sign up for Google Drive, although I managed to get through the process without downloading their client tool.


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Small update - probably the last one for real this time. Stop laughing, I'm serious.
> 
> I created a google docs template checklist for managing your KDP Select free promos. It has all of the sites listed, their addresses, and a little box to check to keep track of who you've contacted (and if they featured you). It also has the twitter folks you should contact, etc.
> 
> ...


very cool. this is great!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Small update - probably the last one for real this time. Stop laughing, I'm serious.
> 
> I created a google docs template checklist for managing your KDP Select free promos. It has all of the sites listed, their addresses, and a little box to check to keep track of who you've contacted (and if they featured you). It also has the twitter folks you should contact, etc.
> 
> ...


OMG I need that. I have wanted one for ages, could make one and have been far too lazy and procrastination prone to do it!

Thank you!!

Edit: Unfortunately Google has decided not to let me get to that. Some "Google Drive" thing. I HATE Google these days!

After poking around, I managed to get the template to come up but see no way to save it so that I can use it. I REALLY HATE Google!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Small update - probably the last one for real this time. Stop laughing, I'm serious.
> 
> I created a google docs template checklist for managing your KDP Select free promos. It has all of the sites listed, their addresses, and a little box to check to keep track of who you've contacted (and if they featured you). It also has the twitter folks you should contact, etc.
> 
> ...


Chris, is there some way I can save that so I can get to it and use it?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

google drive is blocked from work but I'll look into it and if not then I'll just make another one that everyone can access.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris, you are a god. Next time I see you in August I'm going to have to kowtow.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> google drive is blocked from work but I'll look into it and if not then I'll just make another one that everyone can access.


Thanks.

I agree with MeiLin. Kowtowing is in order.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Chris, you are a god. Next time I see you in August I'm going to have to kowtow.


Bah, you all are the creators. I'm envious and just glad to be part of it however I can.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I figured out that if I copied the document in Google Docs (where there was no option to save it if I used it) and pasted it into a Word doc on my computer that worked! That was too easy.  

Chris, seriously thanks for sharing that.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Chris, is there some way I can save that so I can get to it and use it?


Here is an editable PDF version I just put together. You can see it (and download it) here. 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/98716873/KDP-Select-Free-Promo-Checklist

Work sucked today so I decided to unwind with drinking and doing something useful, I hope you guys find it helpful as well.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Chris, that's really helpful.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Apparently, Amazon dorked up some of our promotions enough during our last campaign that they gave back a free day. Did anyone else get that email that credited you with an extra day?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

DRMarvello said:


> Apparently, Amazon dorked up some of our promotions enough during our last campaign that they gave back a free day. Did anyone else get that email that credited you with an extra day?


Yep. We got the email too.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, I also got the email. 

I too am really irritated with Google these days (on my part it's because they keep insisting in turning everything into German), but I downloaded your PDF, Chris. Thanks! 

Sorry that I still don't have the post about group promos done, folks. We had visitors and I got sidetracked. I'm hoping to finish it tonight. 

If you did anything in particular promotion-wise for SSFF and would like me to mention it in the blog post (with link to your own page, of course *g*), either PM me or mention it here in the thread.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I finally finished my blog post about group promos, with an emphasis on ours. I anyone has anything they'd like me to change or add, please let me know!

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/06/30/could-group-promos-be-the-wave-of-the-future-for-indies/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Perhaps leave out my facebook in the links? I prefer to remain somewhat anonymous. Anyone interested in what I do can just visit Tristan's site since I'm really just a tool for her work.

Other than that, great post and thanks for doing it!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, will do, Chris!


----------

